# PFS #41: Crypt of Fools



## IronWolf (Jan 29, 2012)

Instead of creating a dedicated OOC thread as I have in the past, this first post will be used to cover some of the OOC type things I generally get out of the way up front.

Character List


 [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], Jalil Khoury, Inquisitor, L2
 [MENTION=70171]PeteZero[/MENTION], Kronk, Alchemist, L2
 [MENTION=93907]zizazat[/MENTION], Karasu Sosei, Magus, L1 
 [MENTION=92814]soulnova[/MENTION], Isandra Aemaldir, Cleric, L1
 [MENTION=11732]Helfdan[/MENTION], Kalenth Asturian, Ranger, L1

Do I have everything correct with this character list? I have character sheets for Jalil, Kronk, Karasu, and Isandra. I do not have one (or a link) to one for Kalenth. Feel free to use the beginning of this thread for sorting out last minute mustering issues. I will post the first IC post tomorrow evening/Monday at the latest.

Looking forward to gaming with everyone!


[sblock=Administrivia]
Summary

This post is a FAQ/Helpful Hints thread for the game in general and how I typically run Play-by-Post games.

PFS Organized Play

Because this is a game being played under the Organized Play rules I will need to review character sheets more closely prior to the start of the the game be certain the characters are legal for play. Once the module is complete we will do the day job rolls and I will provide scanned copies of the Chronicle Sheets so you can go on to use this character another time legally.

Play by Post

It is my intent to submit a post as the Game Master a minimum of four times per week, with the more likely number being closer to five times a week. I will do my best to keep up with the pace the group settles in at as time permits. As players it will help the game flow to at least match the minimum of three to four posts per week.

Extended Absences

Going on vacation? Real life is going to keep you from posting for more than a few days? Just let the group know in the out of character thread that you will not be posting during that time. We can arrange to have you character played by the GM as an NPC so the game can continue in your absence.

In the event you are unexpectedly gone for more than a few days, just drop a note when you can let the group know what is up. We will be flexible in working you back into the game. During unexpected absences the GM reserves the right to NPC you character - though actions made by the character will be conservative or follow typical player actions.

Role Playing

Play by Post campaigns are a great place to really role play your character. Generally you have more time to craft a response. Strong role playing is encouraged. Have fun with your character!

Combat

Combat is a part of any Pathfinder game and that is no different here. As a character please list you actions in combat, keeping in mind the environment may change depending on your place in initiative - so take that into account. 

You can roll your dice via the EN World forums dice roller or you can use Invisible Castle. If using Invisible Castle, just include the link to the dice roll in the OOC section of your post.  I will be rolling via Invisible Castle.

Combat mapping will be done via graphic maps that I link to from the GM posts in the OOC section of the post. I typically don't get as detailed as exact coordinates, just keep your movement rates in mind and describe where you are moving to and I will update your character's representation on the map appropriately.

In Character versus Out of Character

I will not be creating a second OOC thread this time. Please use the [sblock][/sblock] tags to hide your OOC comments behind a spoiler block. It keeps the thread looking a little cleaner that way. PMs to me are also fine if you have something to mention that you would rather not have in the main thread.

GM Background and Style

I have GM'ed many pen and paper campaigns in the past. I am currently running a Kingmaker campaign for my home group. I have also run a Play-by-Post that ran for three years in the past via Yahoo Groups and another on Myth Weavers that ran for a year and half. This is my third time GMing a PFS game via PbP.

I strive to be fair in my rulings during the course of a game, but I am not an encyclopedia of rules. If you disagree with a decision I make I am willing to listen to your side. I do ask that these conversations be kept either in the OOC Table Talk thread or in private messages to keep from distracting too much from the game itself. Please remember that the GM has the final say.

This is an Organized Play adventure, so there will be no house rules beyond what are already set aside in the Guide to Pathfinder Society Organized Play.

And finally this game is supposed to be fun for all. if you have suggestions for me you are welcome to email them to me offline. It takes a work from me and the players to make this an enjoyable experience. Enjoy!

[/sblock]

[sblock=Resources]

A holding pen for various images and handouts accumulated during the adventure.

[sblock=Cassomir Map]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Parchment from Statue]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Parchment from Hall of Records]




[/sblock]

[sblock=[Parchment From Quickfall Abbey]




[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2012)

OOC: Should be a great group! I'm looking forward to the game.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Oh god, I just realized... I'm going on vacation next saturday for a week. I should be able to have internet access there but not be able to post right away.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 29, 2012)

Kronk is lvl 2 now, everything else is fine.
Btw., would you be willing to sign of Prince of Wolves and Plague of shadows - have both books (and read them) for Kronk? Could send you a pic, if you want proof.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 29, 2012)

[sblock=soulnova]


soulnova said:


> Oh god, I just realized... I'm going on vacation next saturday for a week. I should be able to have internet access there but not be able to post right away.




No worries. In the scope of things, the week of being not as responsive won't be an issue. Enjoy your vacation!
[/sblock]

[sblock=PeteZero]


PeteZero said:


> Kronk is lvl 2 now, everything else is fine.
> Btw., would you be willing to sign of Prince of Wolves and Plague of shadows - have both books (and read them) for Kronk? Could send you a pic, if you want proof.




Cool - updated the first post with the correct level. I already have a Hero Lab file sort of put together for Kronk - just need to know where you put your skill points.
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 29, 2012)

[sblock=ooc] Kronk's skills: Skills: craft (alchemy) +7, disable device +7, heal +4, knowledge arcana  +6, knowledge local +6, knowledge nature +6,  sleight of hand +6,  spellcraft +6, survival +4, UMD +2.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 30, 2012)

You find yourself within the city of Cassomir summoned to the Pathfinder lodge of this seaside city at the mouth of the Sellen River. Wasting little time in responding to the call put forth you find yourselves at the Pathfinder lodge having made your way through the bustling streets. 

Venture-Captain Hestia Themis, a small dark-haired, and dark-eyed woman paces behind her enourmous blackwood desk within the lodge and nods her head as you are escorted into her office. "Greetings! she begins. "It is a pleasure to see several of you again since your recovery of the jet rat. It reassures me to see successful pathfinders answering the summons for this most recent issue."

"I am perplexed. A new kidnapping spree plagues my beloved city. It seems our citizens make easy prey to those who profit from such exploits. While this disturbs me, I am more troubled by reports that some of those kidnapped return to the city as undead monsters who accompany this Cult of Nature’s Cataclysm plague, a plague that I can’t seem to excise from my beloved city.

"This ends now! For a third time we battle Groetus-worshiping dogs and there will not be a fourth!" Taking several deep breaths, Hestia regains her composure. "I am sending you to Swift Prison to interrogate a cultist we captured who was trying to kidnap a local engineer. Meet my man Garver out front—he’ll take you in to see the Nature’s Cataclysm fool. Find out where the other cultists hide, where they’ve taken their recent victims, and how they’re turning them into skeletons. Free as many Cassomir citizens as you can—the good publicity never hurts. Any questions?"

[sblock=OOC]

I will be PMing faction missions shortly. 

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 30, 2012)

"Again?" Kronk sighs, "I hope we can put an end to this cult. So, where did the last kidnapping attempt took place then?" Kronk asks.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 30, 2012)

"The kidnappings have happened various places across the city." Venture-Captain Themias replies. "They seem to be targeting engineers, city planners, masons, and such. I believe the count is up to fifteen missing, all ones of these trades. The last one was taken a short distance from the masons guild we believe.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 30, 2012)

Isandra's usual cheerful face turned serious and hard at the mention of the cultists. Even more when the word undead was involved. "Rest easy, Venture-Captain, we will do our best to get rid of these... defilers of life." her hands almost instinctively reached for the wooden symbol of Sarenrae hanging around her neck.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 31, 2012)

The tall, young ranger looks somewhat embarrassed as he speaks.  "Forgive me, Venture-Captain.  I know nothing of this Cult of Nature's Cataclysm.  What can you tell us about these foes?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2012)

Jalil smiles at the Venture-Captain from his position to one side; the confidence of his bearing more than makes up for his relatively small stature. "Once more into the breach, hey? Don't worry, Captain; we'll put paid to this cult - at least here in Cassomir - once and for all."

He turns to the others to introduce himself. "I am Jalil Khoury, a priest of the Dawnflower (he nods respectfully at Isandra, almost a bow really) and a Pathfinder as well. We've met this foul cult of the God Groetus before, in the sewers beneath the city. My Lady teaches that there are none beyond redemption, but I've yet to meet a servant of Groetus that desires such."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2012)

Isandra nods at Jalil's words slowly. "This is true. I have never seen of spoke to one of these cultist myself, but I've heard enough to know the Lady has lead us here to stop them. We must make haste." 

[sblock=OOC] Do they call each other "Brother" or "Sister"? xD  [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 31, 2012)

Kronk nods, "yep, we should get going, I just hope we can finish this cult once and for all."


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 31, 2012)

Addressing Kalenth the Venture-Captain replies "The Cult of Nature's Cataclysm is a scourge that has been behind multiple kidnapping plots within the city for the past several months. Each time we send Pathfinders to chop the head off the beast another one appears to pop up."

"Nature's Cataclysm was originally a small circle of druids that hated the damage done to the Verduran Forest. They soon found themselves fallen in with this Dalirio Teppish who further perverted their order and the whole group fell under the Cult of Nature's Cataclysm moniker. At this point I am not even sure the cult could be considered druidic or if that is just the name these thugs have assumed."

She turns to the rest of you before continuing. "Hopefully this will be the time that we finally drive this threat from our city streets. I am confident in your abilities to do so. Any other questions before you go to Swift Prison to question the captured cultist?


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 31, 2012)

Kronk shrugs, "alright, how forceful can we extract the information?"


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 31, 2012)

"No. He's a bit... unstable. When he is lucid he provides good information though about the cult and their plans. He could potentially provide us more information in the future and makes a better ally to us if he is alive and unharmed." Venture-Captain Themis replies to Kronk.


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 31, 2012)

"Alright, who's the best in speaking to people then, I am not the most diplomatic person?" he asks, and - ready to go.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2012)

"Uhm... I don't have a gift with people, but I can read them just fine. I would like to examinate him first to see if he's not just faking." Isandra glances at Jalil a little unsure "I'm under the impression this interrogation would be a work more suitable for you"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2012)

"I am practiced at the art of discerning truth from lies, sister, though Sarenrae currently expects me to practice my skills without direct aid from her. I can either lead the questioning, or observe as another takes the lead."


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 1, 2012)

The ranger shrugs his armored shoulders.  He won't know if he can help until he has met the man.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2012)

"Shall we go, then?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2012)

"Yes, of course." Isandra gathers her backpack and is ready to go.


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 2, 2012)

"Sure," Kronk replies.

[sblock=Mowgli]]Do you think you will have the chronicles ready sat on epoint, would be brilliant, as we probably meet lycantrophes soon, I mean, Dogan is.Thanks, Pete[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Feb 2, 2012)

Standing silent and watching this transpire Karasu looks around at his fellow Pathfinders,  his avian features making it difficult to read any expression on his face. His head making small, quick movements as he scans the room. Dressed in little more than a traveling robe and a conical hat, Karasu wears a pair of swords at his waist. 

His head lerches forward slightly as he faces the Venture-Captain and speaks, "Karasu will meet Garver. It is the will of the Ten that we shall not fail."

Karasu turns toward Kronk, his head approaching a 90 degree angle as he does, "Karasu will speak with the caka-ultist." He turns on his heel and walks toward the door.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 2, 2012)

"We trust you shall not fail Karasu." Venture-Captain Themis replies. "The city's welfare depends on it."

With that you leave the Pathfinder lodge and make your way towards the Swift Prison where you are to meet Garver, the man who will show you into the prison itself. You wind your way through the streets on the way to the prison. 

Swift Prison’s formidable gates loom over those who pass beneath them. Out front, a gilded statue stares uncaringly at those who serve time beyond her sentry-like gaze. The wrinkled, dirty faces of Cassomir’s prisoners are briefly illuminated behind the bars of the ground floor begging cells. Their pathetic drone as they beg for coppers fills the courtyard in front of the prison.

Hestia’s man, Garver—a tall Taldan man with a slim physique and plain peasant’s clothing—approaches. "You made it. Good. Follow me." Garver turns and enters the prison,  marching through myriad hallways that twist and turn and finally end at a plain but thick wooden door. Garver produces a key and says, "Our captured cultist enjoys visitors, and if you like his work, it’s all for sale."

"Are you ready to see the man?" Garver asks as he holds the key.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2012)

_"For sale"_ Isandra slowly raises an eyebrow and shakes her head. "Yes, I believe we are ready"

She will use her Touch of Good on whoever is going to talk directly to the man. (+1 skill check)

She will let the others to take the lead to talk to the prisoner. Meanwhile she will assess his mental health and try to catch any hidden meaning if he's rambling.


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 2, 2012)

"Sure enough, let's go," Kronk responds.


----------



## zizazat (Feb 2, 2012)

Karasu looks at Garver, his head bobbing up and down as he looks the man over. "Do you know who else has been in to visit the caka-ultist? Will the keepers leave us in peace? Or does that caka-ost extra?"

Turning toward Isandra he says, "Karasu will accept the blessings of the Dawnflower. *caw-rwark*"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2012)

With Karasu taking point, Jalil remains quietly in the background and uses his Inquisitor training to assess the truth of his words as well as his general outlook.

[sblock=OOC]Detect Chaos, then Evil, then Law, and finally Good. Also, Sense Motive check coming when I get home this evening.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 3, 2012)

Kalenth follows the others, curious at Garver's words.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Garver replies to Karasu, "I have not led anyone else to this prisoner. I cannot speak as to if others have escorted guests to this prisoner in question."

Garver proceeds to open the door and leads you down several stoen steps into a dingy, shadowed room with three cells. There are two guards down here, who Garve slips a few coins to and the two guards head up the stairs and close the door behind them, leaving Garver and you in this room.

In the center cell covered in paint a man dressed in torn beggar's rags has his feet shackled to the floor by a 3-foot length of chain and is throwing color onto a dirty canvas. Upon hearing you enter the room outside the cell the man stops painting and looks maniacly through the bars, exclaiming through a toothless grin "For you, my master, always for you!" He then sets the painting he was working on atop a pile of other canvases and sets up another blank canvas, madly attacking it with his brush.

He continues to madly exclaim "For you, my master!" at odd intervals and continues to furiously paint.

Isandra and Jalil both find the man to have fairly earned his reputation as the "crazed painter". Jalil, even after his array of detection spells, detects nothing.


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 3, 2012)

Kronk will take his time and look at the different paintings and admiring it, *"nice,"* he nods, *"very nice. What else have you painted," *he asks, looking around.


----------



## zizazat (Feb 4, 2012)

"Your devotion to Groteus is caka-ommendable."  Karasu gives a slight bow toward the cell door. "Karasu is here to take your paintings to the engineers, so they caka-an share in Groteus' messages you have so skillfully painted. Where were you taking  the engineer when you were caka-aptured?" Karasu's head moves around side to side, lurching forward and back as he speaks.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 5, 2012)

For now, Kalenth keeps silent and continues to observe the madman.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 6, 2012)

The crazed painter seems to ignore Karasu's remarks, continuing to throw paint at a canvas in a shadowed corner calling out "For you, my master!!!".

After Kronk speaks the crazed painter halts his painting and without turning, his back still towards the cell entrances, wobbles back and forth in nervous energy. "You like my paintings? Yes. Yes." He takes one hand and plays with a lock of his hair, twisting it into a tight spiral as he continues to wobble back and forth, his back still towards the cell entrance.


----------



## zizazat (Feb 7, 2012)

Karasu turns his head suddenly toward Kronk, "Aarwp caka-omplement the paintings again. Maybe he'll talk to you."

[sblock="OOC"]Does it look like the paintings would fit out of the bars of the cell if I used something like _Mage Hand_ to move one?[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
The bars are such that fitting the paintings through them would not be possible. Entry into the cell would be required.
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 9, 2012)

The crazed painter begins to throw more paint at a canvas, shouting "For you, my master! For you!"


----------



## zizazat (Feb 9, 2012)

Karasu turns back toward the cell, "Yes. Yes. Very nice. Your paintings are very nice. Caka-an I see them?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2012)

Isandra will also look at the paitings, trying to see if they have any religious significance.


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 10, 2012)

"May we get in?" Kronk asks, "I really would like to have a look at your pictures."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry guys - I'm stymied here as far as what to do. I'm probably missing some fairly obvious action, but I just don't see it right now. I'll keep my eyes open, though.[/sblock]

Jalil simply stands at the back of the room, shifting his gaze between the paintings and the artest in a kind of horrified wonder. _Is my conviction as strong as this man's is? Or is it conviction that's driven him to this?_


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 10, 2012)

Isandra tries to get a good look at the other paintings but the dark shadowy corners within the cell make it very difficult to make anything out. The painting the crazed painter is currently flinging paint at looks quite abstract and simply the results of him throwing paing upon the canvas.

The painter slows his flinging of paint as Karasu compliments his paintings, causing the man to finally stop painting and fall silent, a slight rocking from side to side. He replies, "Enter? No, no, master says no. I need a favor, yes I need a favor, then you look at my paintings." the man replies looking off into space.

He then continues, his gaze staring back at your through the cell door. “Friends! Did the Master send you? Yes, he must have. Praised be he who ends the days! Do you seek my secret? Soon enough—but in return I ask something from you. You must give it to me as I need it to complete my collection.” He points to two paintings hung in a shadowy corner of his cell, their art hidden by the shadows. A third canvas hangs next to them, closer to his current work, but is blank. “If you go outside this  very prison you’ll find a statue covered in gold. You may have already seen her! Describe this statue to me in exquisite detail and I will tell you all I know.”


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2012)

"I think I can do that." she tells her companions. Before going off she gets closer to the cell and casts Light "...This might help you to work better... even for just a while" she sighs and walks off. The man really does seem to have lost it.

She will take care on getting most of the details of the statue and then goes back.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 11, 2012)

Kalenth shakes his head at the madman's state of mind, but keeps his peace.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 11, 2012)

Isandra casts her spell and the crazed painter shrieks "The light! The light! I am blinded!" as he covers his eyes with his arm and totters into an easel sending it crashing to the floor. The noise startles him and sends him tottering in the other direction sending a pile of seemingly blank canvases across the cell floor. The crazed painter steps away from there, his foot falling on a canvas which goes sliding out from under him sending him to the floor where he rolls about, his arm still covering his eyes. His rolling about slows as his eyes finally adjust to the light. "The statue, the statue details please!"

With the crazed painter finally settling down, his arm still half hiding his eyes, Isandra goes back up to the prison entrance, words from Garver to the guards outside the door granting her free access to and from the prison for the time being.

Just outside the prison gates Isandra finds the statue, it is hard to miss. A golden seven foot tall statue sits atop a three foot tall stone base. The statue depicts a curvy Taldan female with short hair and wearing flowing robes open at the neck. She has a blank, uncaring expression on her face. Faint moons decorate her flowing robes and she crushes a set of scales beneath her left foot.

[sblock=OOC]

If someone else wanted to accompany Isandra, feel free to assume you were able to do so. Anyone that did accompany her, including Isandra should make a perception check please.

Assume easy admittance back to the crazed painter and feel free to describe what you saw to him.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 11, 2012)

Unable to get an accurate read on the madman, Jalil accompanies Isandra to take a look at the statue.


----------



## zizazat (Feb 12, 2012)

Karasu says to the painter, "Karasu will study the woman and recount her glorious detail to you!"


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 12, 2012)

Kronk will go outside as well.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 12, 2012)

As Jalil and Karasu study the statue they notice a small mark on its left foot. It appears a small letter "I" has been carved into the left foot left by the original sculptor to mark his work.

The group that went to the statue is granted easy access back to the crazed painter where he finally seems to be growing accustomed to the light was he dabs at a canvas with a  myriad of colors on it. Hearing you enter, he spins around "Details? You come with details? Please! Tell me and I will tell you what I know. Don't leave anything out!" the painter replies, rocking back and forth on his feet in his excitement.

[sblock=OOC]

The dice roller hated you! We'll have Karasu's roll work to aid another to Jalil's tool for the perception check.ac

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 12, 2012)

Kronk smiles and starts: "It is a golden statue, I would say roughly seven foot tall on top of a stone base, hm, 3 feet tall. The statue is of a really nice curvy Taldan female. She has short hair, and she wears flowing robes, open at the neck. It is decorated with faint moons." He thinks for a moment, "her face seems, blank, almost uncaring seven and under her left foot she crushes a set  of scales." He looks around, "there was probably more..." and hopes for further details from the others.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2012)

"There was indeed more. The letter "I" was carved into the statue's left foot."


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 12, 2012)

"You see, I knew I'd miss something," Kronk responds.


----------



## zizazat (Feb 12, 2012)

Karasu leans in close to the cell, his beak just crossing into the cell. "You caka-an now caka-omplete your caka-ollection. Karasu will be very pleased to see them."


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 13, 2012)

The crazed painter listens eagerly to the description of the statue outside and frantically begins painting upon a blank canvas again, ignoring any further comments from you as he paints. After about twenty minutes he whirls and holds the painting up for you to see through the barred door.

It shows a twisted perspective. The beautiful statue described has been twisted to one with a demonic snarl. Short humanoids with large black eyes torment cowering prisoners in the painting's background. Brandishing a radiant holy symbol a lone figure fails to fight them off. He waits, holding the painting towards you and then sets it down and retrieves another painting separate from the others.

This one depicts a stately, white stone building which appears to be Cassomir's Imporeial Hall of Records. The walls at the ground level though are warped and twisted in the the art of the crazed painter. Similar short humanoids with large blacke eyes stand atop the hall's steps and seem to punish criminals, all of whom are wearing robes of Taldan government officials. At the southwest corner of the building, the bas-relief grows a bright white. The same lone figure from the other paintings attempt to sooth a group of frightened children by playing a flute, the notes are actually painted above him on the canvas.

The third painging depcis the northeast retinaining wall that shores up parts of the ruined Quickfall Abbey in Cassomir. It shows dozens of the short humanoids with black eyes smashing brightly painted urns against the retaining wall, while the same lone figure from the other paintings frantically attempts to push down an obviously barred door in the middle of the wall, presumably to escape another group of mennacing short humanoid creatures.

The crazed painter sets the paintings down again near the door and wobbles back and forth, his arms crossed across his chest, holding himself tightly. He finally begins speaking again.

"My master, my master resides in the Crypt of Fools!" The crazed painter stops there, a worried look flashes across his face as if he has said too much. He continues to hold himself tightly, rocking back and forth.

[sblock=OOC]

The short humanoid figures with wide eyes are recognized as derros by several in the group who have encoutered them before in earlier parts of this series.

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2012)

If she is able to, she will get the paintings he left by the door. She has very bad feeling about this, her face serious at the importance of the places depicted on the drawings. Isandra looks at the paintings worrying. Specially on the one with the figure trying to soothe the children. "This is... a little disturbing to say the least" she touches her holy symbol almost instinctively to calm herself. "_The Crypt of fools..."_ she whispers trying to remember anything about such a place.  If she knows nothing of that crypt, she turns to Jalil, who is much more experienced on the fight against evil than she is. (K. Religion Check)

The man seems broken, but beyond repair? There's only one way she can know...

"They have made you afraid" She tries to comfort the painter. "_They_ have broken your mind, but The Healing Flame can mend your soul if you just let her. Allow her into your heart" Isandra shows him her symbol. "With the strength from her Light we will stop them."


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 13, 2012)

"Hm, Crypt of Fools - can you tell us more abpout it? where to find it?" Kronk asks. He looks at the pictures - "interesting, are they for sale?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2012)

PeteZero said:


> "Hm, Crypt of Fools - can you tell us more abpout it? where to find it?" Kronk asks. He looks at the pictures - "interesting, are they for sale?"




"The guard said they were" Isandra will pay for them after all. She will put them in her backpack to check on later.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 13, 2012)

Jalil looks carefully at the paintings, examining them in detail as he listens to the others speak.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (Local/Religion) (1d20+5=21)

This could also serve as Dungeoneering, Nature or the Planes - Jalil's modifier is the same for all of them.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 14, 2012)

Kalenth holds his peace, and studies the paintings as well.  He hopes he can recognize the depicted buildings should he see them for real.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 14, 2012)

Jalil studies the paintings as they were shown and does agree that they appear to be paintings of the statue outside, Cassomir's Imperial Hall of Records  and the ruined Quickfall Abbey. In addition he also notes that the lone figure in the paintings appears to be Aroden, the immortal who rose the Starstone from the bottom of the Inner Sea.

Upon hearing interest of the paintings being purchased, Garver steps forward from near the stairs and says he can arrange purchasing of the paintings. "The art he has shown you, with the buildings and statue are one gold piece each. The abstracts now scattered about the floor are five siler each." Garver replies.

The crazed painter continues to teeter and continues on in a choppy, broken fashion "The master! The Crypt! The Crypt of Fools!" he begins. "I know not where it is. It is lost to me. The engineers! The engineers must know, they know everything! They have blueprints! Blueprints yes, the engineers have blueprints of everything built by the Taldor government in Cassomir!"

"The Crypt was built by the government to hide the shamed families. To the Hall of Wonders! The engineers are at the Hall of Wonders. Go there! Get blueprints! Find the Crypt and find the master!"

The crazed painter quiets, rocking back and forth on his heels.

[sblock=OOC]

Garver can get the paintings for you and take your money should you wish to purchase. There are three paintings with buildings described in detail, 1gp each. There are about 12 abstract paintings (the ones he has been throwing paint at) at 5sp each.

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Feb 14, 2012)

Karasu watches the Pathfinders around him spring into action. He turns his head suddenly toward Garver, "Garver can tell Karasu where this Hall of Wonders is? If they have been kidnapping engineers, sounds like a good place to fine some!"


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 14, 2012)

Kronk would buy the paintings for sure. Then he nods, "I would say so, to the Hall of Wonders."


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 15, 2012)

The paintings are easily purchased from Garver and he arranges to get the paintings out from the cell for the group to take with them.

"Certainly, I can give you directions to the Hall of Wonders." Garver replies to Karasu and quickly relays them to you. It seems the Hall of Wonders is on the other side of town.

With paintings purchased and directions in hand the group sets off for the Hall of Wonders.

After making your way through the city streets you find yourself near the misshapen building with smoke and steam pouring through many openings. Gears and gizmos can be heard clicking against one another in a rhythmic cadence. A loud "chunk-chunk" sounds as several pistons churn up and down powering some unknown machine. A cacophonous symphony of grinding metal plays on. An enormous sign, nearly the width of the building, declared it to be the Hall of Wonders.

From the outside the walls of the hall appear to be 20 feet tall with a set of front doors  placed on an angled wall to one side.

[sblock=OOC]

Here is a map of the city. Area 1 is the Swift Prison. Area 2 is the Hall of Wonders.

[sblock=City Map]





[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Feb 16, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Are there any ground floor windows with smoke coming out, or other obvious entrances besides the angled doors?[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

Here is a map of the exterior of the Hall of Wonders. The party is approaching from the top of the map. The double doors are the front entrance, the other spots are windows. Some on the ground floor, some on the upper floor. The section on the left is the ground floor, the section on the right is the upper floor.

The white cloud is the obscuring smoke and steam emanating from the building.

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2012)

Isandra shakes her head looking at all the smoke and steam coming out of the building"Hn, I wouldn't like to work there. Should we knock or...?" she trailed off waiting for suggestions. She wasn't a fan of crashing into a place just like that. "Do you see any engineers around here?"


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 16, 2012)

"Knock?" Kronk replies - "no, we don't know what's going on, let's go inisde." With this he moves to the door and tries to open it.


----------



## zizazat (Feb 16, 2012)

Karasu looks at Kronk and Isandra and says, "Karasu will meet you inside."

With that he heads to the south side of the building, taking a wide birth around the smoke to the first window and looks inside. (Directly opposite the doors.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2012)

Jalil stands with Isandra as Kronk opens the door.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 18, 2012)

Kronk easily manages to open the doors to the Hall of Wonders revealing a long hall with a bench cluttered with various gizmos and clockwork parts and a wider passage to the left opening into the building proper. The area inside is still obscured with mist and the presence of turning wheels, gears and such fill the room here as well.

Karasu readily makes his way around to the rear of the building. He finds the mist does not come this far to the rear of the building and quickly makes his way to each of the buildings. He peers in and finds the windows all appear to lead into store rooms filled with various sundries. As he looks into the windows he hears a faint screaming from inside the building from the first floor.

[sblock=OOC]

The windows look in on storerooms with the opposite door preventing seeing in further. Strength check to open the window if you decide to go that route.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Feb 18, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Would I be able to use Mage Hand to open the window/release the catch since I assume the windows are intended to open?  
If not i'll take a STR check to open the window I'm indicated in front of:[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 18, 2012)

[sblock=Karasu]

The windows are unlocked, but appear to have not been opened in quite some time. They are gummed up and swollen wooden frames from years of weathering.

The STR check was plenty to get it opened though.

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Feb 18, 2012)

Karasu will climb into the room as quietly as he can and listen at the door.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 18, 2012)

Climbing into the room, Karasu listens from within. Though still quite faint over the sound of whirling gizmos and gears he continues to hear the screams from the other side of the door.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Feb 18, 2012)

Karasu will draw his katana and speak to the blade in his native Tengu, before opening the door...

[sblock=ooc]I'll spend a point from my arcane pool.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 19, 2012)

Isandra will follow the rest carefully into the building. She will also cast Detect Magic to check their surroundings.

She will have her scimitar ready.


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 19, 2012)

Kronk will step in, his greataxe ready.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 19, 2012)

Kalenth draws sword and axe and follows the others within.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2012)

Jalil draws his scimitar and moves inside with the others.


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 21, 2012)

Kronk moves further in and looks what's on the righ hand side.


ooc who plays on myth-weavers? I cannot get onto the webpage, anyone has the same problems?


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 21, 2012)

With weapons being drawn, Jalil, Kronk, Kalenth and Isandra step into the building through the doors. The thick steam and mist vapor choke the hall on the other side of the door as well making visibility quite difficult. Isandra detects no magic within the hall the group just entered, though several hear the screams of a woman coming from the east, though unseen due to the mist.

Karasu, with words in his unusual tongue spoken, moves through the door before him and finds himself in a non-steam filled portion of the facility. He immediately finds himself very near a pair of half-ord warriors who are tormenting a female gnomish engineer who is the source of the screams heard by Karasu and the others. There are other engineers huddled nearby, but the female gnome being pressed by the half-orcs appears in the most dire need. From the corner of his eye Karasu glimpses a figure on the catwalk above.

Karasu hurriedly takes in the rest of the room as the scene unfolds quite close to him. There appears to be a brass planetarium rotating in the northeast corner, a clockwork contraption ticking and tocking as it turns on its axis and a giant metal crab that sits with its claws extended on a southwestern platform. The crab appears to have a hatch at one end.

[sblock=OOC]

Treat the clouded area as if in an obscuring mist spell. "The vapor obscures all sight, including darkvision, beyond 5 feet. A creature 5 feet away has concealment (attacks have a 20% miss chance). Creatures farther away have total concealment (50% miss chance, and the attacker cannot use sight to locate the target)."

The black dots note the gnome engineers. Don't miss the red dot on the second level map on the catwalk to the right.

Go ahead and roll init.

[sblock=PeteZero]
I can get to Myth Weavers, but they have this note up on their main page:

"We recently had, and are recovering from, some reachability issues. The site may continue to load intermittently or look odd as the rest of the internet reacts to changes we had to make because of a DDoS on our DNS provider."
[/sblock]

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Feb 21, 2012)

Karasu takes a two-handed grip on his katana before striking at the nearest half-orc.


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 21, 2012)

Kronk acts slowly, and will ge up the ladder.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2012)

Isandra will cast *Protection from Evil* on *Kalenth* (or Jalil if he already moved) and move towards the entrance of the room. She will stay where Kronk was standing previously.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 23, 2012)

Kalenth readies to approach the nearest half-orc.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2012)

Jalil moves through the steam and on into the room, making his way carefully and remaining wary for any foes appearing out of the steam.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 24, 2012)

Jalil works his way through the dense steam to make his way into the larger room with the podiums where he sees the scene begin to unfold. Isandra says a brief prayer for protection before she too moves forward to have better visibility into the room beyond as Kronk moves to the ladder and clambers up to the catwalks overhead. Kalenth sees one of the half-orc's move clumsily up on to the empty podium and advance towards the attacking Karasu.

Karasu, bursting out onto the scene quickly makes a deliberate attack with his katana and easily strikes the nearest half-orc. The half-orc switches his focus to Karasu, roaring in pain and frustration as he takes a wild defensive swing at Karasu, the club well off its mark.

The woman on the catwalk sees Kronk reach the catwalk and with words flowing from her lips and a slight motion towards him sends the feeling of hopelessness across him.


[sblock=OOC]

Kronk, will save please(DC13).

Isandra, the steam is going to make it difficult for you to see what is going on. You had movement from last round to make it to a clear area, feel free to let me know if that is what you wish to do and just take this upcoming round's actions as normal.

Party Health

Jalil:       Unharmed   
Karasu:      Unharmed
Isandra:     Unharmed
Kronk:       Unharmed
Kalenth:     Unharmed

Enemy Health

Female Human:     Unharmed
Half-Orc 1:       Critically Wounded
Half-Orc 2:       Unharmed

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]


[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Enemy Init -- 1d20+0=7
half-orc one, attack -- 1d20+3=5
half-orc two, acrobatics -- 1d20+0=9
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Feb 24, 2012)

Karasu will take a swing at the half-orc with his katana.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 24, 2012)

[sblock]Yeah movement to the clear area would be best. Closer to Jalil and the other engineers if possible.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 24, 2012)

Kronk moves forward and attacks.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 25, 2012)

The ranger attacks the nearest villain with his sword!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure about terrain, so the following actions may not be valid (if any of it is difficult, etc).[/sblock]

Jalil moves carefully around to put himself in advantageous position, and strikes out at one of the half-orcs with his scimitar. Unfortunately, he slips on the steam-slicked stone of the floor; he almost drops his scimitar as he catches only air where he expected meaty resistance!

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 5' E, 5' SE
Standard: Attack northern-most half-orc (and miss with a natural 01)
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 27, 2012)

Jalil works his way towards one of the half-orcs and takes a wild swing at the creature missing widely despite it being distracted by Karasu and Kalenth who are pressing their attacks. Karasu makes a swift movement, swinging his katana at the already grievously wounded half-orc, but the swing glances off the chain links of the armor it wears. To his left Kalenth has much better success, striking a solid hit on the half-orc as it cries out in pain. The female gnome the two were attacking, withdraws back towards the other gnomes away from the danger as the group continues the battle.

Isandra works her way further into the room, stepping clear of the steam and smoke to better see the events unfolding in the room. Kronk, turning aside the feeling of doom that tried to wash over him, closes the distance quickly on the catwalk towards the female caster. He makes a powerful swipe with his sword and manages to wound the woman who hastily wields her heavy flail and makes a swing at Kronk. The flail glances off of Kronk failing to do any damage.

The two half-orcs seem focused on Karasu and both try to club the bird-like man with their clubs, but fail to strike the flighty individual.


[sblock=OOC]

[MENTION=11732]Helfdan[/MENTION], I think I misplaced your character sheet. Can you link me to a copy of it?  Thanks!

Party Health

Jalil:       Unharmed   
Karasu:      Unharmed
Isandra:     Unharmed
Kronk:       Unharmed
Kalenth:     Unharmed

Enemy Health

Female Human:     Heavily Wounded
Half-Orc 1:       Critically Wounded
Half-Orc 2:       Critically Wounded

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Female Attack -- 1d20+2=15
Damage on Kronk -- 1d10+1=8
Half-Orc(1) Attack on Karasu -- 1d20+3=15
Half-Orc(2) Attack on Karasu -- 1d20+3=14
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 27, 2012)

Kronk tries to hit her again.


ooc: why did she hit? Kronk's AC should be 16. If she hit Kronk will step back and use his curing elixier.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 27, 2012)

[sblock=Kronk]

My error, for some reason the sheet I referenced had it at a 12, I suspect I forgot to actually apply the armor as being worn!  I will retcon that and change it to a glancing blow that did no damage.  Editing the previous post.

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 27, 2012)

Isandra will move between the engineers and the half-orc, at Jalil's side. She will attack the half-orc from there with her scimitar. "Stay behind us" she warns the engineers hoping they are not too wounded from the torture.


----------



## zizazat (Feb 27, 2012)

[sblock="soulnova ooc"]Don't forget that's a critical threat [/sblock]

Karasu will take a 5' step east and swing again at the same half-orc.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 28, 2012)

Kalenth presses the attack against the half-orc, thrusting fiercely.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 2, 2012)

*GM:*  Post should be coming a bit later today. Sorry for the delay, my week went a little crazy.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 2, 2012)

Karasu moves to the east and makes another swing at the half-orc, the blow glances off the half-orc's club as the half-orc bats the blow aside. The defensive manuever leaves the orc vulnerable to Kalenth's pressing attack who manages to work the point of his blade between the half-orc's ribs, the orc cries in anguish as it topples backwards, sliding off the sword, slumping to the ground unmoving.

The other half-orc on the small platform has a look of panic as his comrade falls. He begins to turn, but not before Isandra reaches him and strikes him down before the half-orc can flee. The half-orc crumples in a heavy heap on the platform at Isandra's feet.

Above on the catwalk, Kronk tries to strike out at the assailant there. His swing goes wide as the woman deftly dodges the blow. She tries again to hit him with her flail, but fails to hit Kronk.


[sblock=OOC]

The two half-orcs are dead. Just the remaining woman on the catwalk that Kronk is fighting.

Party Health

Jalil:       Unharmed   
Karasu:      Unharmed
Isandra:     Unharmed
Kronk:       Unharmed
Kalenth:     Unharmed

Enemy Health

Female Human:     Heavily Wounded
Half-Orc 1:       Dead
Half-Orc 2:       Dead

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Female Attack on Kronk -- 1d20+2=15
Half-orc attack on Karasu -- 1d20+3=7
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 2, 2012)

Isandra looks up to Kronk and the woman. "Surrender now, you have no escape" she warns woman, but she the cleric has the feeling this person won't heed her words.  

She turns to check on the engineers while the rest of her companions take care of the remaining threat.


----------



## zizazat (Mar 3, 2012)

Karasu looks up at the fight going on above him on the catwalk, his head bobbing from side to side, his beak clattering, finally pointing at the woman unleashing his arcane magic at her with a loud "CAW!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2012)

Jalil follows the bird-man's ice bolt with a scorching ray of holy fire! Sarenrae's wrath slams into the woman on the catwalk.

[sblock=Actions]Fire Bolt (1d20+3=15) vs. Human Woman for 1d6+1=3 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 5, 2012)

Kalenth lopes towards the ladder, his sword dripping dark blood.  

[sblock=OOC]full round action to run to the ladder.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 5, 2012)

Even as Isandra calls up to the catwalk words of warning, Jalil and Karasu near simultaneously releash their magical energies and assualt the woman with a frost and fire, sending the woman tumbling to the catwalk in front of Kronk.

The female gnome, seeing the last of the aggressors fall, steps forward from the cluster of engineers, "Thank you for your aid! she exclaims. "My name is Quecknastariniariumtara Majetankstarstrominkolas. You can call me Queck though."


[sblock=OOC]


Party Health

Jalil:       Unharmed   
Karasu:      Unharmed
Isandra:     Unharmed
Kronk:       Unharmed
Kalenth:     Unharmed

Enemy Health

Female Human:     Dead
Half-Orc 1:       Dead
Half-Orc 2:       Dead

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2012)

IronWolf said:


> Even as Isandra calls up to the catwalk words of warning, Jalil and Karasu near simultaneously releash their magical energies and assualt the woman with a frost and fire, sending the woman tumbling to the catwalk in front of Kronk.




"So much for redemption" she sighs looking at the recently fallen corpse. 


She turned her attention to the gnome, listening to the name. Isandra bit her lip hoping she had an easier nickname.

"Oh, good. Pleased to meet you, Queck. I'm glad we arrived when we did. My name is Isandra, servant of the Dawnflower. We were sent by the Society to investigate the disappearance of... well, I guess you. Are you hurt?"

"Any of you have other injuries?" she looked back at her companions, although she was positive they had come unscratched from the fight. 

Coming close to those wounded she will let flow the healing energy from her channeling.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 6, 2012)

"Arrived a little late you did." Queck replies. "About an hour ago more of those cultists left with six engineers, took them right out of here they did. They took the ones most knowledgeable on ancient Cassomir construction."

"That lady up there told them to tell Dalirio that he could have those and she'd stay here and ask us about the Crypt of Fools. No idea what she meant by that." Queck adds.

A few of the gnome engineers have minor injuries which are readily taken care of by the healing energies passed along by Isandra. The gnomes all want to walk up to Isandra and shake her hand, a couple of them give her big hugs as their way of saying thanks.


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 6, 2012)

Kronk swings again and misses.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 7, 2012)

Isandra's eyes darken as she realizes the other engineers were taken. "Then, we must move out now and stop Dalirio from getting his hands on your comrades. The city might be in great danger with the information they now hold. Did they took anything else? We were told we would find blueprints here to find the Crypt of Fools."

"Wait a moment... Ancient Cassomir construction?" she suddenly has an idea. "Would these places be considered that?" she shows Queck some of the crazy paintings they got that show landmark buildings from the city.

[sblock] The Hall of Records, Quickfall Abbey and... the statue? Did we got anything else beside abstract stuff?  [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 9, 2012)

Kalenths eyes brighten at the thought of the impending hunt.  By any chance, mistress Queck, did the cultists say where they were headed with your brethren?"


----------



## zizazat (Mar 9, 2012)

Karasu cleans the blood of the half-orc off his blade on the clothes of the half-orc and sheathes his weapon, approaching Queck. His head cocks to the right violently, at a strong right angle for a few seconds, he bobs his head back and forth looking at the gnome. Returning his head to a more typical position he lets out a low "rrrrrp" and then addresses Queck, "Madam are there also shipwrights working here with your engineers?"


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 11, 2012)

*GM:*  Sorry, I was sick this weekend, still catching up. I will get a post up later today, tomorrow morning at the latest.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 12, 2012)

The gnome seems really eager to help as the group asks her questions. "I do not know where they were headed with the engineers, only their interest in finding the Crypt of Fools. Why they have interest in that place I know not."

"The Crypt of Fools was a secret graveyard, long fallen from use. Traitorous families were buried there to scrub their stain from Taldan history. The legendss say it was once used by the Ismacco family who was responsible for designing several of the buildings here in Cassomir." Queck continues. "Supposedly clues are hidden in three monuments or locations within the city that point to the location of this lost Crypt."

"The thieves took some of our blueprints, though I am not sure how successful they will be with that as the Crypt was not indicated on the blueprints to our knowledge." Queck adds.

Isandra produces the paintings to show Queck and she puzzles over them for but a moment before replying. "Interesting. Each of these paintings depict an Ismacco design - the statue in front of Swift Prison, The Imperial Hall of Records and the retaining wall at Quickfall Abbey. Where did you get these paintings?"

Karasu looks about the chamber as the others talk to Queck. He notices the room is more or less organized chaos with various gizmos and gadgets throughout the room. He does spot a large open drawer with piles of blueprints spilling over, likely where the blueprints were taken from. As a moment comes up he asks about shipwrights to which Queck replies "Occasionally we work with a shipwright, especially if they have a question on some of the ancient ships. We have none in employ at the moment though."

[sblock=OOC]

Again, sorry for the delay in a post. The weekend started with me being sick and then the little girl got sick on Sunday. Good times...

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Mar 14, 2012)

Karasu begins digging in the pile of blueprints. "Karasu wonders what they took." He mutters to himself. "So many plans, and details, and ideas. Wonderful ideas. How you find anything in this though may require a blueprint of it's own!" 

Karasu stuffs the blueprints back into the drawer, deftly sliding his own blueprint into the jumble. 

Turning back to his fellow Pathfinders, "Perhaps we should go to the Hall of Records or Quickfall Abbey then?"


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 14, 2012)

Kronk nods, "why not, let's visit the palces on the pictures. We might find out more that way." And he looks again very carfully at each of them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2012)

"Sounds like a plan to me; I don't think there's any more to learn here." He turns to the engineers still present. "Sorry we're leaving you with a mess, but time may be important here. I trust you'll be able to handle the clean-up?"


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 14, 2012)

Queck smiles and replies "We thank you the help you have provided. It won't take us long to get things tidy enough here."

"Do you know which place you are headed to first?" she asks and then before waiting for a reply says "Oh, wait! Wait right here. I have something that might help you and a token of our thanks for your help."

She hurries off to a remote corner where a heaviliy decorated wooden hutch stands. She rummages through it a bit and returns to the group with four vials of light blue liquid and a slender wand with a series of intricate runes carved upon it. "Here, these are potions that could help tend to your wounds and this wand will assist with finding secret doors and such. You might find it useful in your hunt."

[sblock=OOC]

Queck gives you 4 potions of cure light wounds and a wand of detect secret doors (5 charges).

So where to next?

[sblock=City Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2012)

"Thank you, I'm sure this will help us out" Isandra gives the potions to her companions as she thinks they will need them most. She has her own healing after all.

"Hall of Records or Quickfall Abbey? Mmhh... I vote for whichever is closest. There's little time to waste while the other engineers are in danger" Isandra explains.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 15, 2012)

Kalenth thanks the gnome for her help, then nods at Isandra's words.  "The lady is correct.  Shall we?"

The eagerness to hunt is clear in the Andorian's tone.


----------



## zizazat (Mar 15, 2012)

Karasu nods in agreement. "Caka-osest is best."


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 15, 2012)

With the Imperial Hall of Records being closest to your current location, the pathfinders head that direction. Reaching the white stone building the group notices the bas reliefs that circle the building's outside walls. 

Taking a closer look at the painting that depicts this building you see the crazed painter's painting depicts these three foot tall bas reliefs at ground level. They are warped and twisted in the painting. Derros stand atop the hall's steps and appear to punish the criminals, each of which wears the robes of Taldan government officials. The painting shows a glowing bas relief on the southwest corner of the building. A lone figure, presumed to be Aroden himself, attempts to sooth a group of frightened children by playing a flute, the notes from the instrument painted above the instrument in the painting.

Today, people go about their business at the building paying little attention to you as you study the painting comparing it to the structure you stand before.

[sblock=OOC]

I will update the city map later with this location, but this should be enough to keep things moving.

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2012)

> The painting shows a glowing bas relief on the southwest corner of the building.




Isandra will try to look for said bas to check if there's anything particular on it. She will also try to see the place where the Aroden is supposed to stand with the children. "I really hope we are on the right lead" she whispers a little concerned looking again at the disturbing images. "Anything?" she asks her friends if they found something she might have overlooked.


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 16, 2012)

Kronk will take his time, studying the painting and the area it depicts they stand before. He turns to Isandra, as she glances over it, "I think we should take our time, I have the feeling we are missing something important."

 - take 20 on perception.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 16, 2012)

Isandra moves to the southwest corner of the wall and begins searching as Kronk studies the painting some more and decides that seems the most unique portion of the wall. The two spend a fair amount of time searching the bas reliefs along the wall. Together they find a letter "I" inscribed in one of the slight indentations of the bas relief, remarkably similar to the one found on the statue outside the Swift Prison.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 16, 2012)

Kalenth spends his time looking around the ground by the wall and bad relief for recent and/or distinctive tracks.  

((taking 20 for 27 on survival))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2012)

"_T_ on the prison... _I_ on the Hall... mmhh, I think we are up to something here. There might be other letter at the Abbey. Maybe the initials of someone or somewhere?" Isandra will cast detect magic on that part of the wall.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 16, 2012)

[sblock=inscriptions]

It was an "I" at the prison. If I typed "T" previously then that was a very unfortunate typo.

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Mar 16, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I was just looking that up because I remember it as an "I" also. And it is written as an "I" in the statue post.[/sblock]

Karasu look to Isandra, cocking his head to the left as he does. "Awrawk. The gnome told us all three awrak Ismarcco designs. Karasu thinks the "I" is for Ismarcco. When we go to the Abbey Karasu can know for sure." 

Karasu bobs his head around and bounces up and down a little then starts to sing a tune, not exactly whistling and pointing "What about these musical notes? Karasu is no musician, can anyone play them?"


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 16, 2012)

Kronk shrugs, "don't know, but could give it a try."

Perform check:


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 16, 2012)

Kronk tries to hit the right notes and after several tries the pathfinders hear a click and small compartment opens just beneath the inscribed 'I' that contains a piece of parchment. Pulling it out and opening it reveals an unsual pattern of circles across the page.

[sblock=Parchment]





[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 16, 2012)

Kronk looks astomished, "whow, a bard got lost on me." Looking at the parchment he adds, "wondering, if we missed something at the statue."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry! My mind derped! xD [/sblock]

Isandra is quite impressed when the compartment opens up with the song. "Wow, I wouldn't have thought of that." she examines the map. "Clearly this is just part of a larger puzzle. We should then check back the statue too. There might be another clue hidden within. What's the closest to us right now?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2012)

"Well done, Kronk! _That's_ a talent you've not shown before!"


----------



## zizazat (Mar 17, 2012)

Karasu claps his hands at Kronk's performance. "Well done!" Looking over the parchment with his fellow Pathfinders, Karasu looks at his right hand for a moment then back at the paper. Then without trying to seem completely obvious he tries to study Isandra's hands. "Errrrp, five also" he mutters to himself. "Is it a paw of some kind of beast Kalenth?"

"If the Abbey is caka-oser Karasu should search there next, but Karasu definitely need to go back to the Prison."


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

I have updated the first post with a Resources section to hold a copy of the city map and the clues you find along the way. Should make it a little easier than having to search this thread to keep track of them all.

I updated the Cassomir Map with some locations. You are at area 3 at the moment.

[sblock=Updated Cassomir Map]




[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 21, 2012)

With the parchment from the Hall of Records in hand the group discusses their next move and Karasu suggests heading to the Quickfall Abbey. Setting off through the streets of Cassomir the group soon finds themselves at the Quickfall Abbey.

The Quickfall Abbey is a series of towers that have fallen into ruin with several retaining walls still standing. Again using the painting as reference you see it depicts a retaining wall that shores up parts of the ruined Abbey. Dozens of angry derros smash brightly painted urns against the retaining wall while a lone figure frantically attempts to push down an obviously barred door in the middle of the wall.

[sblock=OOC]

Karasu suggested the next place to visit, so I am assuming the group agrees with him.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]The abbey works for Jalil. Lots going on - I'll get a better post up once we get going at the Abbey.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 21, 2012)

Isandra will check around the remaining wall for any indication of another letter engraved in the stone, specially where the man is pushing down the barred door. "What do you think the brightly painted urns are?" she asks as she investigate the wall. 

If she finds nothing, she will cast detect secret doors with the wand.


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 21, 2012)

kronk will colsely inspect the area, and hae a look at the picture as well for any clue, and take his time - (take 20)


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 23, 2012)

Isandra and Kronk find the area that seems most closely represented in the painting. Studying the wall, Isandra finds nothing, but on a closer search Kronk finds another inscribed "I" in the smooth retaining wall. Isandra then uses the wand to see if it can reveal more and it does reveal the presence of a secret compartment behind the incscribed "I". There does not appear to be an obvious means of opening it however.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2012)

"Maybe we should push it?" she says looking at the painting. "The last time the figure was playing that tune. Now he's pushing down... mmhh let's see" she will try to do it herself, but if nothing happens, she will let it to the stronger members of the party.


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 23, 2012)

"Maybe smash some urns? At least that's what the derros do?" Kronk suggests.


----------



## zizazat (Mar 25, 2012)

Karasu squaks, "Karasu left the urns in his other pants!" laughing to himself.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2012)

Jalil watches in silence as the others discuss ways to try obtaining the next secret.

OOC: Sorry, guys - thoughts thick as molasses right now for this game. I got nuthin'!


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 26, 2012)

Kalenth helps Isandra push at the secret door.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 27, 2012)

Isandra pushes on the area near the "I" and does not manage to get it to budge. Coaxing Kalenth to do the same, he tries and is met with similar results.

It does seem possible that one could strike blows on the area, though there does not appear to be any urns nearby.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2012)

"Heh, this reminds me of a time a boy went around breaking pots at my town for fun. Would have liked him to be here right now" she looks around checking their options. If there's not many people around watching them, she will try kicking the wall. (most likely with no results).

If nothing happens, she will mutter "_ouch ouch ouch_" sigh and sit against the wall rubbing her feet while trying to think if they missed something on the painting.


----------



## zizazat (Mar 28, 2012)

Karasu watches Isandra and draws his katana, speaking a few words in his native tongue to the blade in his hands. Waiting, as if for a response, he tilts his head to the left side two or three times nodding in agreement. Again he speaks to the sword. A moment passes then he assumes a combat stance in front of the spot on the wall, knees bent slightly and both hands gripping the tsuka tightly. He lets out a sudden warrior's cry striking the wall as he does!

[sblock=OOC]I can provide a transcript for anyone who speaks Tengu  [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 2, 2012)

Kronk waits if anything happens


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 3, 2012)

Karasou strikes the wall directly on top of the 'I' and with the force of the blade is able to cause the wall to break away revealing a small compartment now choked with stone rubble. Pulling the larger chunks away he pulls a rolled parchment out from the small alcove as passer-by's look your way, but hurry themselves along, not stopping.

[sblock=OOC]

Sorry all. Crazy work week. I am apt to be a bit slow until after this coming up weekend.

[sblock=Parchment]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 3, 2012)

Back to the first place, I'd suggest, Kronk adds, and gets ready to go back to the staute. Tehre's porbably another secret compartment.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2012)

Isandra will try to see if the parchments are from the same piece. "Maybe we need to put them side by side?" she said to no one in particular while following Kronk back to the Prison to check on the statue.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 6, 2012)

*GM:*  

Headed out of town for the weekend. I will get the game momentum back on track early next week!


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 6, 2012)

Kalenth takes up the rearguard, alert for ambush or other attackers.  "Could it be a map of sorts?"


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 9, 2012)

Isandra takes the two parchments and tries to see if they match up and tries various combinations to see if it begins to make sense. The parchments do not appear to be meant to match up directly with each other.

With suggestions to head back to the statue the group sets off to do so. Kalenth, taking up the rear to watch for signs of trouble comments that perhaps the parchments are a map of sorts as the group walks along.

The streets of Cassomir are busy as they pathfinder wind their way through the city, children running through the street, beggars on some corners asking for coins and people going about their business in the city. 

Reaching the statue the group readily identifies the "I" mark from before. The group also studies the painting that depicted this area and sees the figure of Aroden brandishing his holy symbol as he attempts to ward off approaching derro.

[sblock=OOC]

Also, remember I am keeping a resources section updated so you can see the items you have found in one convenient place instead of trying to find them in various random posts in this thread.

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 9, 2012)

"Wait, wait, wait" Isandra stops in her tracks suddenly realizing something and reaching out in to the air, waving at her companions. "I think... could it be?"

"Does this looks like the southern towers to you?" she points out to the newest parchment "You know, the ones by the harbor. See? Three towers here, and another connected there"  

"Uhm... if the circles are towers-" she took the other parchment "Could this be a fortified building? Like... like the big one south of the Hall of Records. What's the name of that place?"

"I'm not going crazy, am I?" she turns at them a little worried. She shook her head "Anyway! We still need to get to the Prison's statue. Maybe with more parchments it will point us in the right direction"


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 10, 2012)

Isandra does know that the towers down by the harbor are known as the Harbor's Watch. The fortified building is known as the Admiralty Citadel. Both parchments seem to bear an uncanny resemblance to the buildings Isandra has noted.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2012)

[sblock]Duh, didn't realize we were at the statue already[/sblock]

Once at the statue, Isandra looks carefully at the picture, trying to come up with a solution. She will brandish her own holy symbol and channel positive energy to see if there's any reaction.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 10, 2012)

With holy symbol in hand, Isandra channels energy with its waves rolling over the statue. A soft click is heard as a small compartment set into the left foot just below the "I" pops open revealing another parchment.

[sblock=OOC]

Also updating the first post's resource section with the image as well.

[sblock=Statue Parchment]





[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 11, 2012)

Jalil moves steadily through the city with the others, watching their backtrail. He looks on in appreciation as his comrades steadily make their way through piece after piece of the puzzle. "Nice job, Issandra!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2012)

Isandra rises her hand in victory "Yes!"  but quickly tries not to attract more attention. "I mean, I'm glad we didn't have to break this one" she chuckles.

She looks at the parchment. "What the... what's this? Are those... hooks? I think my ideas have run out for this one. Any suggestions?" she turns to Jalil and the others.


----------



## zizazat (Apr 12, 2012)

Karasu looks very excited, "Yes, yes. Very good Isandra! The caka-ircles match the towers on the map! But this new one? No caka-ircles." Karasu studies the map and the paper, strutting around, bobbing his head as he thinks. Scratching his talons into the ground, he points to the large open square. "Look!" he says, "Not hooks, roads."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2012)

"Roads?" she tilts her head to the side trying to find a form "Well, I guess they can be roads indeed. Its better than _'squished spider'_" she blushes a little revealing what she thought at first "... but what roads bend like that?... Uhm... A square you say? There's one right to the north, isn't? I guess we should check it out too. Look for an _'I'_ or some other sign."

She sighs "I guess we will need a map after all" Isandra looks at all the parchments.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 12, 2012)

With Karasu and Isandra noting a pattern in the city streets that seem to match the image in the parchment, the group sets off from the statue to look at this area of town a little closer.

The streets are still busy as mid-afternoon passes to late afternoon as the sun slowly sinks in the sky. The group looks about the square and several hundred yards in either direction down the streets that branch off from this square. You take your time and while seeing some interesting architecture you do not find signs of any other "I's".

During your investigation of the area, you do learn this little town square is known as Pharasma's Pulput throughout the rest of the city.

[sblock=OOC]

What next?

Clue type adventures can get tricky, you have done excellent so far at identifying the clues - now it is sort of a matter of putting them together. 

Since I can see faces over PbP, feel free to let me know if you need a nudge. Otherwise you have been doing great at gathering the relevant pieces of information, so I don't want to spoil any fun, but nor do I want to frustrate you if you are at wits end.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 13, 2012)

"OK, so we know that these drawings look like places in Cassomir. Let's get a map and see if these locations mean anything!"

Jalil looks around on the way to Pharasma's Pulpit, trying to find a likely place to purchase a map of the city.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2012)

Isandra will follow Jalil to buy the map.

Once they have it she will lay down the parchments over their respective area and mark them for easier reference. 

"Good. So... we have three parchments and three places. I find strange that the crazy painter didn't made a reference to this area in the square, because, for example..." she points at the Citadel and the Hall of Records "Those two were close together... and also the Harbor Watch Towers and the Prison. I would have bet we would find another secret parchment around here too. The Abbey didn't have anything else close by... mmh... I guess the most obvious clue we have so far is that each of these places were of the same Cassomir design (oh, I don't know of the square though, but I'm pretty sure it was made around from the same time)"

She ponders for a while. "Should we look for more old Cassomir structures in this general area?" she points at the area formed by the three marks "We might be missing something..."


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 14, 2012)

Kronk nods, "would be a good idea."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2012)

Isandra will try to check for any other old Cassomir buildings or "I" carvings on statues or monuments on that area.

[sblock=Mowgli] This is totally off topic. How do you put more links on the signature? I wanted to put some for my characters too but it tells me I'm only allowed one line of code.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2012)

[sblock=soulnova]You have to be a Copper Subscriber, I think. But there is an alternative: Create a thread in the Rogues Gallery forum, and put links to all of your sheets in that thread. Then put a link to that post in your signature. It takes an extra step to get to your characters, but it should work.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 17, 2012)

Kalenth helps the others seek other buildings or landmarks that may look familiar.


----------



## zizazat (Apr 17, 2012)

Karasu agrees these are good courses of action. "If Karasu is unable to find anything, maybe that helpful Gnome at the Hall of Wonders caka-ould help?"


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 18, 2012)

The group begins searching the area which seem to be within the bounds of a triangle, each corner seemingly marked by one of the buildings from the parchments Isandra identified. Closing your search in towards the center of this triangle the group comes across an area with several fountains and buildings.

One of the manor houses seems to have a particular old architecture quality to it, resting atop a brick foundation. Looking about several have passed by the spot that Kalenth spots and points out to the others. A letter "I" is carved into the side of one portion of this foundation, worn by years of weather.

[sblock=OOC]

Map will be updated tomorrow morning, but the area is sort of in the center of the triangle formed by the buildings indicated by the parchments.  Please make another Perception or Disable Device check.

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Apr 18, 2012)

Karasu looks around the area...


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2012)

Isandra claps excited. "Great! Now... how do we open this one? Mmh..."


"...mmmh... I don't see anything here..."


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 19, 2012)

As Isandra and Karasu poke and prod at the area near the engraved "I", Karasu notices one of the bricks is loose. He gives is a solid push and the grinding of brick on brick is heard as a weighted mechanism allows a small 2-foot-by-4-foot section of wall to swing open. Beyond the opening is a set of steep stairs that descend beneath the streets of Cassomir. A wave of cool air washes over Karasu as the brick door finishes opening.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2012)

"Woah..." she blinks looking at the newly found door "You don't think... Could this be-?"

She feels the cool wind grabs her holy symbol unconsciously, like trying to get warmth from it. The corner of her lips twists with concern  "We should advance with care."

If its too dark, she will light a weapon with the Light spell, unless someone else has another plan or if Karasu can see in the dark. she will also cast Detect Magic in herself.

She also imbues everyone else with basic protection(Guidance and Resistance) as they enter the door, calling upon the power of the Dawnflower .


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 19, 2012)

Kronk looks down, trying to make anything out in the darkness. He sighs as Isandra wants to cast light and shrugs. "You might need it, but we will give ourselves away. We probably have, with the light falling in there. So, let's go!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 20, 2012)

Jalil unlimbers his bow and knocks an arrow. "I can play rear guard. I should have a good angle on anything in front of us from up above you. And I can see fine for now, but once we get a turn or two in I'll be useless without some sort of light."


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 20, 2012)

*Kalenth*

The ranger from Andoran draws both sword and axe.  He smiles grimly at the others, then leads the way down the stairs.


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 20, 2012)

Kronk follows Helfdan's lead.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 21, 2012)

The pathfinders determine their order for descent and slowly ease their way through the narrow opening. As you descend the steep set of stairs the air temperature falls rapidly becoming quite cool as the stairs make a number of quick turns and descends to a chamber that you would approximate to be roughly 200 feet below the city streets of Cassomir.

An ancient fountain decorate the open tunnel intersection you find yourselves in. Many chipped sculptures provide spouts which drizzle water splash into the basins below. The fountain's cold concrete edges have carved symbols that adorn its sides in three dinstinc bands. Two 5-foot wide tunnels exit the room to the east and the west.

[sblock=OOC]

The twists and turns will affect any visible light coming from the surface. So make sure to cover your light source situation as you descend and enter the chamber described above in some fashion.


Green dot on the map below represents the stairs the party has entered from.

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2012)

[sblock]I'm guessing we still have some kind of visibility.[/sblock] 
Isandra carefully covers the light source inside her backpack. She pats Karasu's shoulder _"Do you see anything?"_ she whispers.


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 23, 2012)

Kronk having a look around too, trying to gaze beyond the light into the darkness.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 24, 2012)

Kalenth looks about the room, seeking tracks or other signs of passing, trying to determine if anyone has been here recently, and if either door sees more traffic than the other.


----------



## zizazat (Apr 24, 2012)

Karasu looks at Isandra, his head cocked sideways, "Eerrrrp. Karasu will caka-eck." Karasu takes great interest in the three bands carved into the floor, examining them closely. After a few moments of study, he begins chanting his arcane words checking for the presence of magic.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2012)

Jalil maintains his post as "lookout," bow drawn and ready to pincushion anything that looks hostile moving into the room.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 25, 2012)

With the group in this apparent fountain room, the light extremely dim, bordering on dark as the twists and turns of the stairs down block any light that might have made its way down from the opening above.

Kalenth is barely able to make out a few tracks through the room of what might be derror feet and some humanoid prints in what might be lightweight leather slippers. The low visibility in the room make it difficult to tell much more.

Karasu moves nearer the object in the center of the room to investigate the bands closer. Though his words reveal no magic, he does find that that the bands appears to be tumblers of sorts. A unique symbol matching the parchments you have gathered so far are engraved on each of the three bands. It appears the bands could be turned in the groove they rest in.

The top band depicts the image found at the statue at the Swift Prison, the middle band depicts the image from the Hall of Imperial Records and the lower band around the fountain base depicts the symbol from the Quickfall Abbey.

[sblock=OOC]

At the moment, the only light is the one Isandra stashed in her backpack, correct? And Kronk is the only one with actual darkvision? If so, this room is pretty dark.

[sblock=Engravings]














[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 27, 2012)

"Some tracks here...". The ranger's deep voice is kept barely above a whisper.  "Some look like derro sign, the others could belong to lightly shod men..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2012)

The cleric ponders for a couple of minutes not really sure which one to turn. "Obviously this does something... would there be a given order to turn them? hn?" Isandra lips make a slim line. This could trigger a trap of some sort, she doesn't like the prospect of activating stuff this far below the surface.

"Do the tracks follow the same direction?"


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 28, 2012)

Kalenth notes there are tracks coming from either side into this room. The more frequently used side appears to be the passageway from the west. The tracks seem to lead from that western tunnel to this fountain where they circle it a bit and then apparently disappear.


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 28, 2012)

Kronk has a look as well, "hm, there must be another way, maybe the fountain?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2012)

[sblock]Hey guys, I think the bands can activate a trap. I don't think its wise for the cleric to start playing with that in case that something happens. I rather leave that to someone with high reflexes or hp.  [/sblock]

Isandra clears her throat. "ehem... so I guess we need to try to turn these bands after all... would you do the honors?" she looked back nervously.


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 30, 2012)

Kronk sighs and first has a look for traps, as he finds nothing he will try to align them, straight under each other, in a row, in a triangle, whatever he thinks and by touch feels might be the most appropriate position.


----------



## IronWolf (May 5, 2012)

As Kronk checks the fountain base for traps he finds none. As he begins aligning the bands he begins to think lining the symbols up might be the key to revealing what it might unlock. 

As he starts to move the last of three bands into place Karasu and Isandra both think they hear something coming from the west passage. The sound appears to be moving closer and seems to be feint sounding moans from several creatures and another rough voice saying in common to quiet down.

[sblock=OOC]

Bleh. I've had the flu for the past several days. Doc prescribed some Tamiflu and starting to feel more human again. Once again, apologizing for the delay.

Karasu and Isandra have one round to act or alert the others. It seems the noise will reach that chambe by that time.

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2012)

Isandra hairs started to stand up in her neck. "_They_ are here" she shot Jalil a worried look, referring to the undead. "They are being led. We need to stop them at the entrance of the passage. Otherwise, we will be overwhelmed" she replaces Kronk place to finish up aligning the symbols. 

If the passage opens and they are indeed undead, she will position herself just behind the ones blocking the entrance, using her channeling to assist the others. She rises her holy symbol over her head. "_Everlight_, kindle my courage in this dark hour. Kindle my soul to show them your glory!"


----------



## PeteZero (May 7, 2012)

Kronk will ready his great axe, stepping next to the entrance where the sounds come from, ready to swing at any possible opponents (but holding to make sure he gets the right one).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 8, 2012)

Jalil positions himself to put his bow to use and knocks an arrow, aiming in the direction of the voices.


----------



## zizazat (May 8, 2012)

Karasu will draw his katana and move into a dark looking area attempting to blend into the shadows.


----------



## Helfdan (May 9, 2012)

Sword and axe at the ready, Kalenth joins Kronk in blocking the entrance.


----------



## IronWolf (May 10, 2012)

The party quickly falls into position as the noises draw closer. Kronk and Kalenth both have the vantage point to see down the hall, though the darkness of the room makes clear visibility difficult to see exactly what is happening. 

Being wary of striking the wrong target, a pair of what appear to be very small blue creatures cross into the fountain room. They are the ones doing most of the moaning and such and the taller creature appearing to be a derro leading them just within the hallway.

[sblock=OOC]

Eh, sometimes the start of encounters are so weird in PbP! You all did a good job of getting setup so let's roll initiative and let the scene play out from there.

The two black dots on the map are the mites, the red is the derro.

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2012)

Jalil notes the creatures entering the room and quickly draws a bead on them. He lets an arrow fly across the room . . .

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+6=14)

Free - None
Move - None
Standard - Attack (1d20=14) vs. North Mite for Damage (1d8+1=3)

(Attack roll assumes Jalil isn't attacking first and so is firing into melee. If he actually gets the drop on folks and melee hasn't started the attack roll would be an 18).[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2012)

Isandra moves towards the entrance and stays besides Kalenth. She will try to identify if the creatures are indeed undead.

If they are undead:

"Embrace the light! Begone, foul creatures!" she steps forward calls forward her channeling abilities brandishing her holy symbol in one hand and he scimitar in the other.

If they aren't undead:

Isandra will try to attack the closest creature with her scimitar.


----------



## PeteZero (May 11, 2012)

Kronk takes a swing at the mite in front of him.


----------



## zizazat (May 11, 2012)

Karasu tightens his grip on his katana, bobbing his head up and down. Karasu will ready an action to attack any enemy that enters a threatened square.


----------



## Helfdan (May 13, 2012)

*Kalenth Asturien*

The ranger swings at the foe closest to him.


----------



## IronWolf (May 14, 2012)

The derro catches site of the pathfinders as he shuffles forward, calling a quick warning to the mites ahead of him. He drops a knotted rope that trails behind him to the floor as he makes a brief motion towards those on the other side of the fountain as a tremendous burst of sound cracks the air, washing waves of acoustic energy over Isandra and Jalil. 

The sound is so jarring to Isandra that she drops what she is holding and is too shocked to move. Jalil just manages to shrug off the waves of sound as he prepares his bow to take aim on one of mits who turns to attack Kalenth. The mite tries to plunge a dagger into the ranger, but fails to find its mark. Kalenth tries to return the blow, but misses.

An arrow flies across the room from Jalil's bow as he quickly recovers from the sound burst. Flying true the arrow strikes the creature in the chest. The hit seems true, but the creature does not appear to suffer as much as Jalil would have expected from such a hit.

The other mite nearest Kronk strikes at him and manages to just graze him as most of the force of the blow is turned aside by his armor. Kronk tries to strike the creature down but fails to hit the dodging mite.

Karasu remains lurking in the shadow as the battle seems to be unfolding at the doorway.



[sblock=OOC]

This area is considered dimly lit at best, so I am adding concealment rolls below (20% miss chance). Feel free to roll your own next round.

Isandra you took damage from the sound burst and became stunned for 1 round. You are good to act next round. Jalil, you only took the damage from the sound burst.


Party Health

Kronk (1hp damage):    Slightly Wounded
Jalil (4hp damage):    Slightly Wounded
Kalenth:               Unharmed
Isandra (4hp damage):  Slightly Wounded
Karasu:                Unharmed


Enemy Health

Derro:      Unharmed
Mite 1:     Heavily Wounded
Mite 2:     Unharmed

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]


[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Critter Init -- 1d20+6=22
Sound Burst Damage -- 1d8=4
Fort Saves (Isandra) 1d20=3, (Jalil) 
1d20=12
Jalil's Concealment Roll -- 1d100=40
Mite 2, Kronk Attack -- 1d20=19
Mite 2, Damage -- 1d3-1=0
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (May 14, 2012)

Kronk tries to hit again - and misses.


----------



## zizazat (May 14, 2012)

Karasu moves up 10" and swings his katana at the unharmed mite.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2012)

Jalil tries to unsuccessfully to send another arrow into the injured mite.


----------



## PeteZero (May 16, 2012)

ooc: Travelling the next days, so posting might be sporadic to non-existence... so just NPC Kronk until Monday


----------



## IronWolf (May 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

Thanks for the heads up!

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2012)

Isandra waits until Karasu has attacked and takes out the light source from her backpack, and picks up her weapon.


----------



## Helfdan (May 18, 2012)

Kalenth presses his attack on the mite before him.


----------



## IronWolf (May 21, 2012)

The gangly derro steps forward and takes a swipe at Kalenth, but misses the ranger who is focusing on the mite before him. The mite takes another half-hearted swing and misses. Kalenth, balancing his defenses against two assailants strikes at an opening on the mite and manages to score a hit that sends the mite to the ground unmoving.

An arrow flies from Jalil's bow but strikes the far wall as the mite ignores the miss and presses an attack on Kronk. Kronk turns the blow aside and tries to take the mite down but fails to land a blow upon the little creature. Karasu however, rushes across the room and closes the distance quickly. Karasu easily lands a hit on the unsuspecting mite and send it sprawling to the ground, also unmoving.

Isandra produces the light from within her backpack again and the room is bathed in light sending the shadows to the far reaches of the chamber as she bends down to pick up her weapon.


[sblock=OOC]

Party Health

Kronk (1hp damage):    Slightly Wounded
Jalil (4hp damage):    Slightly Wounded
Kalenth:               Unharmed
Isandra (4hp damage):  Slightly Wounded
Karasu:                Unharmed

Enemy Health

Derro:      Unharmed
Mite 1:     Dead
Mite 2:     Dead

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Mite Attack 1 -- 1d20=2
Mite Attack 2 -- 1d20=16
Derro Attack -- 1d20+5=15
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (May 21, 2012)

Kronk swings again.


----------



## zizazat (May 24, 2012)

Karasu will aid another for Kronk's next attack.


----------



## Helfdan (May 26, 2012)

*Kalenth Asturien*

The ranger also attacks the misshapen dwarf.


----------



## IronWolf (May 30, 2012)

The derros steps in again towards Kalenth, swinging its corded, club-like weapon at the ranger again. This time it manages to make contact, the blow sending waves of pain through Kalenth's upper leg as the derro hastily dodges Kalenth's retalitory attack.

Kronk takes another step closer to the derro and makes a vicious swing at the unsuspecting creature giving it a grievous wound as it shrieks in pain and faces Kronk, ready to parry further blows with its club.


[sblock=OOC]

Party Health

Kronk (1hp damage):    Slightly Wounded
Jalil (4hp damage):    Slightly Wounded
Kalenth (3hp damage):               Slightly Wounded
Isandra (4hp damage):  Slightly Wounded
Karasu:                Unharmed

Enemy Health

Derro:      Critically Wounded
Mite 1:     Dead
Mite 2:     Dead

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Derro Attack -- 1d20+5=18
Derro Damage -- 1d6=3
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (May 30, 2012)

Kronk tries again, but, with the derro being on guard, he misses.


----------



## Helfdan (May 30, 2012)

*Kalenth*

The ranger grunts in pain, but answers with a vicious riposte!


----------



## IronWolf (May 30, 2012)

Kalenth seizes his opportunity on the derro as it turns its focus towards Kronk. With no time wasted the ranger makes a powerful slash that catches the derror unaware. The pale skinned creature slumps off the end of the sword to the ground in a still heap.

[sblock=OOC]

Party Health

Kronk (1hp damage):    Slightly Wounded
Jalil (4hp damage):    Slightly Wounded
Kalenth:               Slightly Wounded
Isandra (4hp damage):  Slightly Wounded
Karasu:                Unharmed

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2012)

Isandra sighs deeply now that the danger has passed. _"Ouch"_ she cringes at the sudden pain. "So... I think we are on the right track after all" she walks to her friends and starts to channel positive energy to heal them.


----------



## PeteZero (May 30, 2012)

Kronk looks at Isandra, "thank you, that helped." He then slaps his head against his forehead, "I am such an .... back in a minute", with this he rushes up the stairs.

[sblock=ooc]Kronk, while upstairs, studies carffully the locking mechanism they opened, making notes of everything, and tries to obtain it.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 1, 2012)

"I say let's see where they came from." the cleric suggest feeling much better from her healing.


----------



## zizazat (Jun 1, 2012)

Sheathing his sword, Karasu cocks his head at Isandra, "Which is more important? Where they were going, or where they were from? Perhaps we caka-ould finish aligning these bands?"


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 2, 2012)

*Kalenth*

The ranger smiles gratefully as the healing energy washes over him.  "Thank you, lass.  That's much better."

He then narrows his eyes as Kronk runs off.  "Did he forget his pack or something?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2012)

"I believe he wants to align the strange bands we found over there" she explain to Kalenth. She will follow Kronk to wait for him.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 3, 2012)

*Kalenth*

The ranger nods.  He reaches down to check the fallen foes for weapons or other useful items or clues.  Once done, he keeps watch until the others return.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 4, 2012)

Isandra follows Kronk who heads back up the steps and spends some time studying the lock at the surface entrance and then the pair returns to the fountain, with one last remaining band to slide into place.

As Kronk works on aligning the band, Kalenth. The mites had little of interest. The derro carried a corded club. While Kalenth is checking the derro he hears the soft sounds of human voices from a bit down the passage and notes again the rope that the derro appeared to have dropped in the hall prior to the battle.

Investigating a very short distance down the tunnel Kalenth finds five Cassomirite slaves, bound in chains and ropes. They appear to have been being led by the derro and the mites. Upon seeing Kalenth they beg to be released so they can return to the surface, anxious to be free.

[sblock=OOC]

We can assume Kalenth led the slaves to the fountain room. There are two females, three males, all human.

[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 4, 2012)

Kalenth indeed frees the slaves.  After leading them to the fountain room, he speaks to them gently.  "Worry not, you are now free.  But before you leave, what can you tell us about your captors?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2012)

Isandra is a little outraged on her own way when seeing the slaves. "By the Lady" she quickly checks them for any wounds of sickness. "Were you kidnapped? Have you seen other captive gnomes?" she asks.


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 4, 2012)

"Are there more captives?" Kronk asks. "Do you know what is going on down here?"


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

The freed slaves cast furtive glances to the stairs up, anxious to be out from underneath the city. One woman steps forward to answer questions. "Most of us were taken within this past week. I myself was a city planner." the woman replies.

"I believe they were leading us down to see someone they called Dalirio. They kept talking about turning us into skeletons!" she exclaims. "I have not seen a gnome yet, but they kept us in dark chambers so a gnome could easily have been missed."

"There might be more captives down below? From their few words it seems most of their captives were led to somewhere down below."

Isandra does a quick check of the slaves and they appear in need of food, but otherwise simply seem fatigued from their time in captivity.


----------



## zizazat (Jun 5, 2012)

Karasu looks at Kronk, "Venture-caka-aptain said there were more kidnappings than these 5. Kronk caka-an you lead them up to the street?"

After looking at the captives each in turn for a moment, Karasu turns his attention back to the bands and resumes lining them up.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2012)

"We need to move quickly if they are planning on turning more people into undead, I don't think we have time to escort them upstairs." she shakes her head to Karasu "They are relatively fine, if they hurry they will be out without problems." she looks around, "are those band aligned yet?"


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 6, 2012)

Kalenth nods to the former captives.  "You are free to go.  We shall try to free any others that remain."


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 6, 2012)

With the former slaves dismissed the hurriedly head for the steps that lead up to the city proper above.

The last band on the fountain is aligned and with a final audible click the tumblers lock into place. Suddenly, the fountain begins to rotate and its stale waters drain rapidly. The grinding of the gears echoes off the stone walls, causing the ground to shake. As the fountain rotates, a spiral staircase appears where the fountain’s solid basin once sat. A slick staircase slopes down into Cassomir’s bowels, twisting its way down and around a deep cistern.


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 6, 2012)

Kronk graps his battle axe tightly, and carefully and slowly goes down the stairs, being quite happy, that he can see in these dark places. and he makes sure everyone follows.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2012)

Before going down the stairs, Isandra will look through mite and the derro's stuff to see if they had orders, keys or anything that might help them. Then she will grab their light source and follow from behind.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 7, 2012)

Kalenth follows carefully, sword and axe at the ready.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2012)

Jalil takes up his position as "high cover," moving along either just ahead of or behind Isandra - whichever she prefers.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Behind should be alright.  [/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Jun 8, 2012)

Karasu draws his katana and follows his fellow Pathfinders into the ground...


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 11, 2012)

Isandra makes a final check of the fallen bodies for any identifying orders or keys, but finds nothing. With that check complete the group takes up their positions and begins winding their way down the wet stairs that cling to the outer walls of the cistern. The stairs wind down for about 30' of elevation change before coming to a door at the bottom of the cistern, the trickle of water from the fountain flowing under the gap at the bottom of the door.

The door opens easily into the chamber beyond revealing an enormous room lies ahead, filled with dozens of family crypts decorated with family names, heraldic crests, and a variety of death-themed statuary. The walls, floor, and ceiling are made of smooth, polished s tone, and the crypts are made of thick, square blocks of granite. A handful of statues stand throughout the room, though they don’t seem to be placed with any plan—some face the wall, some lie on their sides, and others are damaged beyond repair. The northwest quarter of the room is dominated almost entirely by a single large crypt. The name “Ismacco” is displayed across the front of the crypt.

[sblock=OOC]

I neglected to put the map I wanted into Dropbox, so it will be a bit before I get a map posted. Essentially you are in what appears to be a large crypt, about 130' wide by 230' long. The northwest corner is occupied by much larger single crypt (sort of a crypt within a crypt).

There is a small set of stiars that lead up to the larger crypt at the northwest corner of the room.

[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 14, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

My posting is going to be sporadic for a bit. Family emergency. I suspect I will be posting in bursts simply for the escape from reality, but don't be surprised by a few days lapse of post from me.

Keep posting your actions though and I will keep the game moving forward.

[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 14, 2012)

Kalenth looks grimly around the room.  "That large crypt seems to be our next step..."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2012)

_"This should be THE Crypt of Fools"_ Isandra whispered not entirely at ease. How long since anyone attended to these tombs? That was not good at all. She felt out of her element since this place had never seen the benevolent light of the sun._ "Let's move about carefully" _ she unconsciously grabbed her Holy Symbol.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 14, 2012)

Jalil takes note of Isandra's anxiety and slaps her shoulder reasuringly. "Fear not, little sister. Though no sunlight has ever graced this place, we are _never_ far from Her kind regard."

Nevertheless, he keeps an arrow knocked as he begins to look around amongst the sarcophagi. _Rashim, Rashim . . . You are here somewhere . . ._


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 14, 2012)

Kronk will mve one step in and have a careful look around.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2012)

Isandra takes a deep breath. "_C'mon Isie, you can do this_" she murmurs as she follows Kronk around.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 18, 2012)

The ranger stays silent as he leads the way towards the crypt, his wilderness-based senses on the alert...


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

Bear with me on this one. My wife is in the hospital. I will keep this game running, just bear with me while I get my time arranged such that I can get some posts out in this game.  Sorry for the delay.

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2012)

[sblock] ! Don't worry. Just do what you must. I hope it's nothing serious. My best wishes to you and your wife's recovery. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Take your time, IW - we're not going any where. Best wishes for your wife's recovery, and I'll put her on my prayer list.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Same here, all the best to you and your wife.[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Jun 21, 2012)

Karasu nods in agreement with Kalenth, pointing his katana at the large crypt. "The fool Delario will be in there, it's the only place big enough for his head to fit."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 23, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
Hope she gets well soon, boss!
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 26, 2012)

Alright, I am on holidays now  and as far as I can see, won't have any online access where we are going - a cottage in the Lake District. So, please NPC Kronk for me, I might be able to post until Friday, but after that nada, will be back on July 17th.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2012)

[sblock]Hey guys, any news? [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

Still around. It has been an extended hospital stay for my wife, so my online posting time has been intermittent. 

Still interested in continuing this game, but I know this delay has been a bit inconvenient.

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2012)

[sblock]Don't worry. I'll stick around too.  

I do have a question though. I don't remember quite well, but I can't start another scenario with another of my characters until this one is done, right? [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

You can start another as long as it isn't with the same character. So Isandra is tied up, but if you have another PFS character you are good to start something with them.

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jul 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

Hope your wife gets well soon, still around, and ready when you are, RL is far more important.

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Just wanted to check, if you will finish it at one point - or if RL is too busy? I could finish, with the unorthodox asking, that you sign of the chronicles as GM? Ran it already for my group, so cannot get GMredit anymore, and really would like Kronk to get a certificate.... 
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC - Game On!]

Sorry for the massive delays in getting back to this game. RL is still crazy, but it seems that craziness has become routine at the moment. I was just thinking this week that I was starting to get enough routine to get this game moving again. Thanks PeteZero for the nudge!

So, yes! I do plan on finishing this game. I hate to leave people hanging. I appreciate the patience during this long delay. I will do my best to move the remaining portion of this game quickly so people can finish the adventure, get their XP and free up these characters for other PFS games.

An IC post is coming momentarily.

And let's summon all of the players back to this thread.

 [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=70171]PeteZero[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=93907]zizazat[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=92814]soulnova[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=11732]Helfdan[/MENTION]

[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Looking upon the crypt the group cautiously makes their way into the chamber, each being wary as they look for anything that may come upon them. After a thorough investigation of the area outside the single large crypt at the northwest corner of the room the group notes little of interest in this exterior portion of the crypt.

Various family names are represented on the markers. Jalil reads the names carefully but does not find one that he recognizes.

Moving closer to the door of the crypt in the northwest corner of the room you see that this grand crypt stretches to the ceiling and two large, copper braziers glank its impressive floor-to-ceiling doors. At the building's base, a faceless statue holds a gibbous moon aloft. Three stairs ascend to the door of this crypt. The name Ismacco is displayed across the front of this crypt.

[sblock=OOC]

Knowledge(Religion) check to recognize the statue in front of the crypt.

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2012)

"This should be THE Crypt of Fools" Isandra whispered not entirely at ease. How long since anyone attended to these tombs? That was not good at all. She felt out of her element since this place had never seen the benevolent light of the sun. "Let's move about carefully" she unconsciously grabbed her Holy Symbol.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Isandra studies the statue standing in front of the crypt in the northwest corner and recognizes it as a representation of Groetus, a lesser god known as the god of the End Times. Groetus typically has no formal church, but rather is often followed by lone madmen telling tales of the end of time.

[sblock=Groetus Holy Symbol]







[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 10, 2012)

Kronk will move up and have a look, "anything interesting?" he asks

[sblock=OOC]
Thanks for continuing, that's brilliant.
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 10, 2012)

Kalenth stays alert for any approaching enemies.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2012)

"Groetus... that might be the reason the man in the cell was so... broken. Groetus attracts these kinds of people: End of the world cultist, madmen..." she frowns shaking her head in dissproval "We must be careful, they might be close"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2012)

Jalil continues his careful watch, "head on a swivel," as the group makes its way through the crypt. "Hmmph. Not the first time we've heard _his_ name in these last few months. This cult is a blooming cancer in these parts."


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 12, 2012)

The group stands near the doors to the great crypt ahead, taking in all sights and sounds as they cautiously watch. The portion of the crypt you have moved through remains quiet, only the door ahead of you.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 13, 2012)

Kronk will look for traps, and if he finds othing, try to open the door quietly.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 14, 2012)

Kronk studies the doors for traps and finding none he opens the doors leading into the crypt at the corner of this room. Beyond the doors he finds a well lit room with ornate carvings decorating the walls inside the Ismacco crypt, creating several stylized burial niches. Tall, marbled pillars stretch to the 20-foot-high ceiling, creating three alcoves that hold massive oak sarcophagi. At the rear of the chamber, stairs ascend into a basilica-like dome. A musty smell permeates the chamber, and several dozen torches burn brightly in wall sconces throughout the crypt.

Towards the rear of the crypt Kronk easily spots three thug-like cultists, seemingly intent to protect the rear portion of the crypt.

[sblock=OOC]

Initiative! And go ahead and post your first round actions.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 15, 2012)

Kronk steps in and throws a bomb. (just up, and to the left, staying close to the wall, taking -1 for range increments)

Kronk misses, (don't think a 9 its, otheriwse it is 1d6+3 damage and splash for all others) but a 6 would mean it hits the next thug - so I'd guess splash damage of 4 to all of them, with a reflex of 13 for half. Btw., Kronk can still adjust where it lands on his miss by +/- 1 on the d8


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2012)

Jalil steps up and to the right of the door, close to the wall, drawing his bow to the cheek as he goes. His arrow streaks across the room and slams into the chest of one of the cultists with a meaty _thunk._

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to the square just inside and east of the door.
Standard: Longbow (1d20+4=23) vs. Eastern-most Cultist for Damage (1d8+1=8).
[/sblock]
_______________

[sblock=Stat Block]
JALIL KHOURY	CR 1
Male Half-Elf Inquisitor 2
NG Medium Humanoid (Elf, Human)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Low-Light Vision; Perception +12
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 11, flat-footed 16. . (+6 armor, +1 Dex)
*hp *15 (2d8+2); Judgement of Sacred Healing 1
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+2, *Will *+7
*Defensive Abilities *Judgement of Sacred Protection +1; *DR *Judgement of Sacred Resiliency 1: Magic; *Immune *sleep; *Resist *Elven Immunities, Judgement of Sacred Purity +1, Judgement of Sacred Resistance 2 (Cold)
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *20 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+1/19-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Scimitar +4 (1d6+1/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Masterwork Longbow, Composite (Str +1) +4 (1d8+1/20/x3)
*Special Attacks *Judgement of Sacred Destruction +1, Judgement of Sacred Justice +1, Judgement of Sacred Piercing +1, Judgement of Sacred Smiting (Magic)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Detect Alignment (At will)
*Inquisitor Spells Known *(CL 2, +3 melee touch, +3 ranged touch):
1 (3/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Bless, Cure Light Wounds (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 13), Disrupt Undead, Stabilize, Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *13, * Con *13, * Int *12, * Wis *17, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *13
*Feats *Cosmopolitan: Knowledge (Local), Linguistics, Skill Focus: Perception (Adaptability)
*Traits *Armor Expert, Elven Reflexes
*Skills *Acrobatics -1, Bluff +5, Climb -1, Diplomacy +5, Disguise +5, Escape Artist -1, Fly -1, Heal +7, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nature) +5, Knowledge (Planes) +5, Knowledge (Religion) +5, Perception +12, Profession (Guide) +7, Ride -1, Sense Motive +9, Stealth +3, Survival +7, Swim -1* Modifiers *Monster Lore
*Languages *Common, Elven, Kelish, Osiriani, Thassilonian
*SQ *Elf Blood, Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp), Inquisitor Domain: Fire, Judgement (1/day) (Su), Track +1
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Masterwork Agile Breastplate, Masterwork Longbow, Composite (Str +1), Masterwork Scimitar; *Other Gear *Alchemist's Fire Flask, Backpack (8 @ 7 lbs), Chalk, 1 piece (5), Fishhook, Flint and steel, Lantern, hooded, Oil (1-pint flask) (3), Rations, trail (per day) (2), Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (7 @ 6 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Alchemist's Fire Flask - 0/1
Arrows - 8/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp) - 1/6
Judgement (1/day) (Su) - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/2
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Detect Alignment (At will) (Sp)* Detect chaos, evil, good, or law at will.
*Elf Blood* You are counted as both elven and human for any effect relating to race.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp)* 30' Ranged touch attack deals 1d6+1 Fire damage.
*Inquisitor Domain: Fire* Granted Powers: You can call forth fire, command creatures of the inferno, and your flesh does not burn.
*Judgement (1/day) (Su)* Variable bonuses increase as the combat continues.
*Judgement of Sacred Destruction +1 (Su)* Weapon Damage bonus.
*Judgement of Sacred Healing 1 (Su)* Fast Healing
*Judgement of Sacred Justice +1 (Su)* Attack bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Piercing +1 (Su)* Concentration and vs. SR bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Protection +1 (Su)* AC bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Purity +1 (Su)* Save bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Resiliency 1: Magic (Su)* DR/magic
*Judgement of Sacred Resistance 2: Cold (Su)* Energy Resistances
*Judgement of Sacred Smiting (Magic) (Su)* DR bypass
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Monster Lore +3 (Ex)* +3 to Knowledge checks when identifying the weaknessess of creatures.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2012)

Isandra makes use of her Touch of Good on Kalenth. She moves inside, following Kronk behind.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 16, 2012)

*Round 1*

Kronk steps into the crypt as he hurls a bomb towards the clustered group of thugs towards the rear of the room. The bomb misses its mark, but splashes across each of the thugs, sending cries of pain up from that area of the room.

The three work their way towards Kronk, moving quickly, but only the first can reach Kronk. The thug swings a club at him but fails to make contact with Kronk as the it goes harmlessly by. The other two brandish their clubs as they take up positions.

Jalil, undeterred by the now much closer threat moves into the crypt as well, bow drawn as he looses an arrow at the eastern most thug. The shot flies true and slips between the man's ribs sending the thug to the floor, now unmoving.

Isandara hurriedly calls forth sacred blessings and passes those blessings to Kalenth through touch as the bow wielding man steps into position at the doorway to have a clear shot. Loosing an arrow from the short bow, Kalenth sends an arrow through the thugs throat as a mist of blood red peppers the floor as the thug crumples to the ground.

The last thug near Kronk continues to brandish his club as he watches the other two fall to the floor.


[sblock=OOC]

What a round for the heroes! I went ahead and rolled for Kalenth to keep things moving. Karasu is at Gen Con, so I didn't expect a post from him. I will be unable to post on Friday or Saturday, but will post on Sunday/Monday if we have enough actions in by then.

Party Health

Kronk (16):  Unharmed
Jalil:  Unharmed
Isandra (3):  Unharmed
Kalenth:  Unharmed
Karasu:   Unharmed

Enemy Health

Thug1: Moderately Wounded
Thug2: Dead
Thug3: Dead

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Jalil Init -- 1d20+2=9
Thugs Init -- 1d20=16
Kalenth, Attack -- 1d20+4=24
Kalenth, Crit Confirm -- 1d20+4=6
Kalenth, Damage -- 1d6=6
Thug 1, Attack -- 1d20+3=6


[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 17, 2012)

Kronk draws his weapon and swings.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


And my faith in the workings of the Universe is restored . . .







Jalil follows up his first shot with a second, but rushes this one and it clatters uselessly from the wall behind the fighting duo.
_______________

[sblock=Stat Block]
JALIL KHOURY	CR 1
Male Half-Elf Inquisitor 2
NG Medium Humanoid (Elf, Human)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Low-Light Vision; Perception +12
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 11, flat-footed 16. . (+6 armor, +1 Dex)
*hp *15 (2d8+2); Judgement of Sacred Healing 1
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+2, *Will *+7
*Defensive Abilities *Judgement of Sacred Protection +1; *DR *Judgement of Sacred Resiliency 1: Magic; *Immune *sleep; *Resist *Elven Immunities, Judgement of Sacred Purity +1, Judgement of Sacred Resistance 2 (Cold)
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *20 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+1/19-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Scimitar +4 (1d6+1/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Masterwork Longbow, Composite (Str +1) +4 (1d8+1/20/x3)
*Special Attacks *Judgement of Sacred Destruction +1, Judgement of Sacred Justice +1, Judgement of Sacred Piercing +1, Judgement of Sacred Smiting (Magic)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Detect Alignment (At will)
*Inquisitor Spells Known *(CL 2, +3 melee touch, +3 ranged touch):
1 (3/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Bless, Cure Light Wounds (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 13), Disrupt Undead, Stabilize, Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *13, * Con *13, * Int *12, * Wis *17, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *13
*Feats *Cosmopolitan: Knowledge (Local), Linguistics, Skill Focus: Perception (Adaptability)
*Traits *Armor Expert, Elven Reflexes
*Skills *Acrobatics -1, Bluff +5, Climb -1, Diplomacy +5, Disguise +5, Escape Artist -1, Fly -1, Heal +7, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nature) +5, Knowledge (Planes) +5, Knowledge (Religion) +5, Perception +12, Profession (Guide) +7, Ride -1, Sense Motive +9, Stealth +3, Survival +7, Swim -1* Modifiers *Monster Lore
*Languages *Common, Elven, Kelish, Osiriani, Thassilonian
*SQ *Elf Blood, Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp), Inquisitor Domain: Fire, Judgement (1/day) (Su), Track +1
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Masterwork Agile Breastplate, Masterwork Longbow, Composite (Str +1), Masterwork Scimitar; *Other Gear *Alchemist's Fire Flask, Backpack (8 @ 7 lbs), Chalk, 1 piece (5), Fishhook, Flint and steel, Lantern, hooded, Oil (1-pint flask) (3), Rations, trail (per day) (2), Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (7 @ 6 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Alchemist's Fire Flask - 0/1
Arrows - 8/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp) - 1/6
Judgement (1/day) (Su) - 0/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/2
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Detect Alignment (At will) (Sp)* Detect chaos, evil, good, or law at will.
*Elf Blood* You are counted as both elven and human for any effect relating to race.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp)* 30' Ranged touch attack deals 1d6+1 Fire damage.
*Inquisitor Domain: Fire* Granted Powers: You can call forth fire, command creatures of the inferno, and your flesh does not burn.
*Judgement (1/day) (Su)* Variable bonuses increase as the combat continues.
*Judgement of Sacred Destruction +1 (Su)* Weapon Damage bonus.
*Judgement of Sacred Healing 1 (Su)* Fast Healing
*Judgement of Sacred Justice +1 (Su)* Attack bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Piercing +1 (Su)* Concentration and vs. SR bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Protection +1 (Su)* AC bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Purity +1 (Su)* Save bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Resiliency 1: Magic (Su)* DR/magic
*Judgement of Sacred Resistance 2: Cold (Su)* Energy Resistances
*Judgement of Sacred Smiting (Magic) (Su)* DR bypass
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Monster Lore +3 (Ex)* +3 to Knowledge checks when identifying the weaknessess of creatures.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2012)

Isandra steps besides Kronk, Scimitar in hand to assist him.  (if possible to flank?)


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 20, 2012)

Kalenth lets another arrow fly at the last thug, but fires wide, nervous about hitting his fellow Pathfinders.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]There's a game mustering on Myth-Weavers I'd like to get Jalil into. The GM over there is looking to start Sept. 5. It feels like we're close to the end here, but I can't be sure. Any chance we'll wrap this in the next two weeks so we'll have time to get Chronicle Sheets sorted in time for me to make that muster?[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 20, 2012)

Kronk makes an attempt to strike down the thug, but his blow fails to hit its mark. The thug tries to hit Kronk, feinting to one direction attempting to draw Kronk's defenses to one side, but he fails to go for it and easily turns aside the thug's blow.

Two arrows go flying by as Isandra works her way up, scimitar in hand. With the thug's attention diverted by the series of near misses Isandra manages to work the scimitar quickly towards the man striking a deadly blow that kills the man before he falls to the ground, a pool of blood slowly spreading from beneath the form.

The room grows quiet save for the breathing of the pathfinders as the no new threats present themselves. 

Spending some time searching the room the pathfinders find most of the burial alcoves here are of the Ismacco Family. As Jalil searches he finds one labeled with the name of Rashim toward the desert wall of the crypt. 

Towards the rear of the crypt a medium sized cage is found with two, hungry, pale looking human slaves. They look expectantly at you as you approach, their eyes pleading for release, though they cower in the corner of the cramped quarters.

To the northwestern side of this room is a set of stairs that lead down into the darkness.


[sblock=OOC]

And combat is over!

 [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], I think you could make the mustering of that game. We are near the end of this one, if we keep things moving handily in the next week and half there should be time to get you a chronicle to be ready for the other game.

Map positions have not been updated:

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Thug Attack -- 1d20+3=7
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2012)

Isandra closes the thugs' eyes. _"May you see the mercy of her light"_ she murmurs and moves quickly besides Jalil. The moment she lays eyes on the slaves she makes her way ahead of the rest. "Rest easy. We will free you soon. Are there more of them here?" she checks on them to see if they are hurt.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2012)

Jalil pauses a moment before the sarcophagus of Rashim Ismacco, then examines it carefully. He steps to the side and opens the tomb, gazes for a long moment at the occupant before making the sign of Sarenrae over the corpse. "Rest easy in the embrace of the Dawnflower, Rashim." Reaching in, he takes the sword from the skeleton's hands before replacing the lid. Finally, he tucks the sword into his belt, moves to one end and grasps the corners of the sarcophagus, and with a groan of exertion he shifts it around so that its occupant faces the rising sun.

[sblock=OOC]







			
				IronWolf said:
			
		

> I think you could make the mustering of that game. We are near the end of this one, if we keep things moving handily in the next week and half there should be time to get you a chronicle to be ready for the other game.



Awesome - I'll let 'em know over there that Jalil will likely be available![/sblock]
_______________


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 21, 2012)

A male slave shakes his head from side to side at Isandra's query. "No more thugs in this room. Possibly more down those stairs. The prisoners taken down there never return this way."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2012)

If they are shackled, Isandra will ask one of her companions to brake the chains. "We must go further then to make a stop of their plans. I don't think its safe for you to go alone. There were other passages and who knows what may lie in the dark. Those thugs over there at the entrance might have some weapons still. Take them, hide and wait for us. If we don't come back, try to flee with the others"


"Anything else you might remember that could help us stop them?" She looks at Jalil very concerned of what might be waiting for them.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 21, 2012)

"We should get moving then," Kronk replies, but will give the area before a good search.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2012)

Jalil returns Isandra's look of concern, then nods decisively and checks his bowstring and remaining arrow supply before turning to the prisoners.

"Agreed. Though there should be little left above to threaten you, it's possible we've missed some of the cultists on our way down. It is your choice - return to the surface on your own or wait for us - but we need to go below and finish this once and for all."

He nods his readiness to Kronk and the others.
_______________


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 21, 2012)

"Death. It smells of death." the slave replies with a downturned face at Isandra's last query. 

The pair are quite happy to be freed and choose to shelter in a corner of the crypt, unsure of their ability to get out without assistance. With weapons from the fallen, the pair blends into the shadows and seem reasonably secured for the situation.

With the slaves secured for now, the pathfinders prepare for their further descent deeper into the crypt. The steps are steep as they work their way down. After carefully going down the steps the party soon finds themselves in what appears to be another burial chamber.

Several ornate burial niches adorn the passage walls. In the passage's southwest corner, shattered niched reveal a massive set of iron double doors. An image carved on the doors depicts a dispassionate figure holding a gibbous moon.

An examination of the room proves it to be still and silent. The niches appear to contain nothing of interest, only the iron doors in the southwest corner of the room.

[sblock=OOC]

I represented the party position with a blue dot for the map below.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2012)

Isandra casts Guidance on herself and Detect Magic before moving further. She held her scimitar with one hand, her holy symbol in the other. "If we are met with undead, I'll channel Her light over them" she nods to Kalenth and Jalil. She readies herself, waiting for the others to check on the door for traps.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 21, 2012)

Kronk will cautiously move foreward, looking out for any traps


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2012)

Jalil once more takes up his trusty bow, holding his place at the rear of the party where he can cover everyone.
_______________


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 22, 2012)

If he discovers nothing, Kronk will move forward and try to listen at the door.


----------



## zizazat (Aug 22, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Wow, sorry guys. I wasn't getting emails at all and didn't realize this game had picked back up.[/sblock]

Karasu draws his katana, activating an arcane pool point on it. Tilting his head to the side, he follows Kronk to the door and listens as well.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 23, 2012)

Kronk checks the door over for traps and finds none. Both he and Karasu move close and listen closely for anything on the other side of the door. With the pathfinders at the ready, Kronk opens the door revealing the chamber beyond.

A purple glow washes over this cold chamber, creating an otherworldly sheen. A large desk adorns the south wall; behind its oaken bulk hangs a large map of Cassomir. Straw-lined cages line the chamber’s east and west walls. In the center of the room, resting on a small pedestal, a black rock absorbs the chamber’s bright torch light.

Ahead you see two skeletal figures just visible beyond the straw-lined cages and a ghoulish figure seated behind the desk who begins to stand as the chamber door you opened swings into the room.

[sblock=OOC]

Initiative!

The room ahead has a single aisle down it with cages to either side. A ghoulish looking figure is what stood behind the desk, indicated by the red dot on the below map at the far side of the room.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Aug 23, 2012)

Karasu moves up 30' and casts 'Disrupt Undead' on the ghoulish beast!


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 23, 2012)

Kronk drinks his elixier of shield


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2012)

[sblock] Ugh, I can't see the map. The server at work is blocking the image. :/ 


ACK. Take 2 from initiative! I got the roll wrong.   She has +0 on init.[/sblock]

Isandra moves behind Karasu and if she is at range to use her channeling (DC13), she will try to hit the creature with positive energy. If she's not close enough, she will cast Protection from Evil on Karasu.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2012)

Jalil prays fervently to the Dawnflower, asking her guidance in the coming trial. His arrow streaks through the air past his allies who are moving into the room . . .

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+6=16)

Move: None
Swift: Invoke Judgement of Justice (+1 Attack)
Standard: Attack (1d20+5=23) for Damage (1d8+1=3)
[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Karasu wastes little time as the door open and springs into action, moving rapidly into the chamber, making his way past the straw-filled cages. Moving just past the black formed statue in the center of the aisle he unleashes a spell towards the ghoulish figure behind the desk. The magical energy goes just wide of its mark though as the ghoulish figure finishes standing.

Jalil manages to loose a shot from the doorway and thread an arrow through the crowd ahead and land a solid blow on the figure behind the desk. The creature snarls through clenching teeth as it begins a spell of its own and points a finger at Karasu. Karasu feels waves of anxiety as he works to shake it off.

Isandra also moves quickly up, her holy symbol held prominently out as she goes. Reaching an area near Karasu she allows waves of positive energy to flow from her and out, rolling over the skeletons and ghoul ahead.

The skeletons move forward into the path between the straw-filled cages. Unable to both reach Karasu at the same time, the first closes in and swings its rusty jagged scimitar at the bird-like man. The skeleton's slash with the weapon goes well wide of its mark, failing to strikes the dodging bird-like man.

Kronk hastily drinks a potion in the doorway as he prepares for battle.


[sblock=OOC]

Cause Fear against Karasu, DC15 Will Save. 


Party Health

Karasu:  Unharmed
Jalil:  Unharmed
Isandra:  Unharmed
Kronk:  Unharmed
Kalenth:  Unharmed


Enemy Health

Dalirio Tepesh, Ghoul:  Slightly Wounded
Skeleton 1:  Moderately Wounded
Skeleton 2:  Moderately Wounded


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Ghoul Init -- 1d20+3=16
Skeletons Init -- 1d20+6=14
Ghoul, Will Save -- 1d20+8=25
Skeleton 1, Will Save -- 1d20+2=15
Skeleton 2, Will Save -- 1d20+2=17
Skeleton 1, Attack -- 1d20=8
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Aug 25, 2012)

Karasu tries to resist the foul magic...then slices at the skeleton in front of him!


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 25, 2012)

Kronk moves in and throwns a bomb at the one in the middle, missing, 1 is north, then clockwise, hitting the one in front with splash, and thus all three receive 4 fire splash damage and can save for half.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2012)

Having gotten off his first shot, Jalil takes a moment for another prayer to Sarenrae. The Dawnflower's warm embrace flows from her Servant, enveloping all of Her allies with Her confidence and grace. (OOC: +1 Attack and Saves vs. Fear for everyone. 2 Minutes should get us through the whole fight with some left over )

[sblock=Actions]Cast *Bless*.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
*Jalil Khoury*
Male Half-Elf Inquisitor 2
NG Medium Humanoid (elf, human)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Low-Light Vision; Perception +12
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 11, flat-footed 16 (+6 armor, +1 Dex)
*hp *15 (2d8+2); Judgement of Sacred Healing 1
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+2, *Will *+7
*Defensive Abilities *Judgement of Sacred Protection +1; *DR *Judgement of Sacred Resiliency 1: Magic; *Immune *sleep; *Resist *Elven Immunities, Judgement of Sacred Purity +1, Judgement of Sacred Resistance 2 (Cold)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *20 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Scimitar +5 (1d6+1/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Masterwork Longbow, Composite (Str +1) +5 (1d8+1/x3)
*Special Attacks *Judgement of Sacred Destruction +1, Judgement of Sacred Justice +1, Judgement of Sacred Piercing +1, Judgement of Sacred Smiting (Magic)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Detect Alignment (At will)
*Inquisitor Spells Known *(CL 2, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (3/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Bless, Cure Light Wounds (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 13), Disrupt Undead, Stabilize, Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *13, *Dex *13, *Con *13, *Int *12, *Wis *17, *Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *13
*Feats *Cosmopolitan (Knowledge [local], Linguistics), Skill Focus (Perception) (Adaptability)
*Traits *Armor Expert, Elven Reflexes
*Skills *Acrobatics -1, Bluff +5, Climb -1, Diplomacy +5, Disguise +5, Escape Artist -1, Fly -1, Heal +7, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +5, Knowledge (local) +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +12, Profession (Guide) +7, Ride -1, Sense Motive +9, Stealth +3, Survival +7, Swim -1* Modifiers *Monster Lore
*Languages *Common, Elven, Kelish, Osiriani, Thassilonian
*SQ *Elf Blood, Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day), Inquisitor Domain: Fire, Judgement (1/day), Track +1
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Masterwork Agile Breastplate, Masterwork Longbow, Composite (Str +1), Masterwork Scimitar; *Other Gear *Alchemist's Fire Flask, Backpack (8 @ 7 lbs), Chalk, 1 piece (5), Fishhook, Flint and steel, Lantern, hooded, Oil (1-pint flask) (3), Rations, trail (per day) (2), Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (7 @ 6 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Alchemist's Fire Flask - 0/1
Arrows - 10/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp) - 1/6
Judgement (1/day) (Su) - 1/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/2
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Detect Alignment (At will) (Sp)* Detect chaos, evil, good, or law at will.
*Elf Blood* You are counted as both elven and human for any effect relating to race.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp)* 30' Ranged touch attack deals 1d6+1 Fire damage.
*Inquisitor Domain: Fire* Granted Powers: You can call forth fire, command creatures of the inferno, and your flesh does not burn.
*Judgement (1/day) (Su)* Variable bonuses increase as the combat continues.
*Judgement of Sacred Destruction +1 (Su)* Weapon Damage bonus.
*Judgement of Sacred Healing 1 (Su)* Fast Healing
*Judgement of Sacred Justice +1 (Su)* Attack bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Piercing +1 (Su)* Concentration and vs. SR bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Protection +1 (Su)* AC bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Purity +1 (Su)* Save bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Resiliency 1: Magic (Su)* DR/magic
*Judgement of Sacred Resistance 2 (Cold) (Su)* Energy Resistances
*Judgement of Sacred Smiting (Magic) (Su)* DR bypass
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Monster Lore +3 (Ex)* +3 to Knowledge checks when identifying the weaknessess of creatures.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2012)

Isandra will call upon the grace of the Dawnflower to stop the undead and then steps back to allow the others to get closer.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 26, 2012)

Karasu brushes off the waves of anxiety as they leave his body nearly as quickly as he felt them come on. He presses forward with an attack on the skeleton before him, making a vicious slash with his scimitar which glances off the skeleton to no effect.

Jalil seeing the situation unfold quickly calls for blessings from the Dawnflower and radiates his goddess' blessing across the other party members.

The ghoul hisses as it again tries to send waves of anxiety over Karasu at the front of the battle. The ghoul remains behind its desk, commanding the skeleton to press their attack.

Isandra lets another wave of energy flow from her sending it over the undead before her as she keeps her holy symbol in grasp. The skeleton in front of Karasu shatters, crumbling to dust on the floor in a spray of bone dust. The second skeleton fairs a little better, but appears to be struggling to maintain its footing. The ghoul seems to shrug off the energy the best it can.

The second skeleton lurches forward, swinging its jagged rusty scimitar at Karasu. The blade strikes true leaving a long red line on Karasu from the slashing strike.

Kronk steps further forward into the room and hurls another bomb into the chamber. The bomb arcs over the combatants and lands, splashing the remaining skeleton and the ghoul behind the desk. The skeleton that stuck Karasu falls to the ground, its bones sizzling from the splashed, thick liquid. The ghoul behind the desk grows agitated as the fiery liquid hits hit and watches the last of its skeletal minions fall to the ground.


[sblock=OOC]

Cause Fear against Karasu, DC15 Will Save. (Don't forget the bonus from Bless)

Karasu, take 1hp of damage from the scimitar of the skeleton.

Party Health

Karasu:  Slightly Wounded
Jalil:  Unharmed
Isandra:  Unharmed
Kronk:  Unharmed
Kalenth:  Unharmed


Enemy Health

Dalirio Tepesh, Ghoul:  Moderately Wounded
Skeleton 1:  Dead
Skeleton 2:  Dead


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Skeleton 1, Will Save -- 1d20+2=6
Skeleton 2, Will Save -- 1d20+2=15
Ghoul, Will Save -- 1d20+8=19
Skeleton 2, Attack -- 1d20=19
Skeleton 2, Crit Confirm -- 1d20=6
Skeleton 2, Damage -- 1d6=1
Ghoul, Reflex Save -- 1d20+3=8
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2012)

"The tide has turned, my friends! Strike now, and we end this menace!" Jalil draws and fires in a smooth motion, sending an arrow deep into the chest of the ghould behind the desk.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: None
Standard: Attack (1d20+5=19) for Damage (1d8+1=7)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
*Jalil Khoury*
Male Half-Elf Inquisitor 2
NG Medium Humanoid (elf, human)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Low-Light Vision; Perception +12
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 11, flat-footed 16 (+6 armor, +1 Dex)
*hp *15 (2d8+2); Judgement of Sacred Healing 1
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+2, *Will *+7
*Defensive Abilities *Judgement of Sacred Protection +1; *DR *Judgement of Sacred Resiliency 1: Magic; *Immune *sleep; *Resist *Elven Immunities, Judgement of Sacred Purity +1, Judgement of Sacred Resistance 2 (Cold)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *20 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Scimitar +5 (1d6+1/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Masterwork Longbow, Composite (Str +1) +5 (1d8+1/x3)
*Special Attacks *Judgement of Sacred Destruction +1, Judgement of Sacred Justice +1, Judgement of Sacred Piercing +1, Judgement of Sacred Smiting (Magic)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Detect Alignment (At will)
*Inquisitor Spells Known *(CL 2, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (3/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Bless, Cure Light Wounds (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 13), Disrupt Undead, Stabilize, Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *13, *Dex *13, *Con *13, *Int *12, *Wis *17, *Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *13
*Feats *Cosmopolitan (Knowledge [local], Linguistics), Skill Focus (Perception) (Adaptability)
*Traits *Armor Expert, Elven Reflexes
*Skills *Acrobatics -1, Bluff +5, Climb -1, Diplomacy +5, Disguise +5, Escape Artist -1, Fly -1, Heal +7, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +5, Knowledge (local) +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +12, Profession (Guide) +7, Ride -1, Sense Motive +9, Stealth +3, Survival +7, Swim -1* Modifiers *Monster Lore
*Languages *Common, Elven, Kelish, Osiriani, Thassilonian
*SQ *Elf Blood, Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day), Inquisitor Domain: Fire, Judgement (1/day), Track +1
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Masterwork Agile Breastplate, Masterwork Longbow, Composite (Str +1), Masterwork Scimitar; *Other Gear *Alchemist's Fire Flask, Backpack (8 @ 7 lbs), Chalk, 1 piece (5), Fishhook, Flint and steel, Lantern, hooded, Oil (1-pint flask) (3), Rations, trail (per day) (2), Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (7 @ 6 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Alchemist's Fire Flask - 0/1
Arrows - 10/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp) - 1/6
Judgement (1/day) (Su) - 1/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/2
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Detect Alignment (At will) (Sp)* Detect chaos, evil, good, or law at will.
*Elf Blood* You are counted as both elven and human for any effect relating to race.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp)* 30' Ranged touch attack deals 1d6+1 Fire damage.
*Inquisitor Domain: Fire* Granted Powers: You can call forth fire, command creatures of the inferno, and your flesh does not burn.
*Judgement (1/day) (Su)* Variable bonuses increase as the combat continues.
*Judgement of Sacred Destruction +1 (Su)* Weapon Damage bonus.
*Judgement of Sacred Healing 1 (Su)* Fast Healing
*Judgement of Sacred Justice +1 (Su)* Attack bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Piercing +1 (Su)* Concentration and vs. SR bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Protection +1 (Su)* AC bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Purity +1 (Su)* Save bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Resiliency 1: Magic (Su)* DR/magic
*Judgement of Sacred Resistance 2 (Cold) (Su)* Energy Resistances
*Judgement of Sacred Smiting (Magic) (Su)* DR bypass
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Monster Lore +3 (Ex)* +3 to Knowledge checks when identifying the weaknessess of creatures.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 26, 2012)

[sblock=Apologies]Sorry,  tropical storm Isaac was a near miss in PR. I had power, but my ISP went down most of the week.   [/sblock]

Kalenth moves past Jalil and Kronk, and hurls the short-axe in his left hand at the ghoul!

[sblock=OOC] Move forward 30', attack with throwing axe [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 26, 2012)

Time for Kronk to drink his mutagen.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2012)

Isandra realizes that the creature is resisting her channel too well so she will attempt to *flank the ghoul with Karasu*, scimitar in hand.

[sblock=OOC]Oh wait, I forgot to add +1 to my attack from Bless. That would be 17 then.[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Aug 28, 2012)

Karasu Will save...oops looks like I rolled twice. Both seem to be successes though 

Quickly shuffling his feet forward, Karasu moves up around the desk to the other side of the ghoul Teppish striking at him with his katana!


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 28, 2012)

Karasu again shrugs off the waves of anxiety wrought with fear and shifts positions to the side of the desk, working to gain an advantage on the ghoul. He makes another attack with his katana, but the ghoul manages to avoid the blow as it misses its mark. 

With a window of opportunity and a clear shot Jalil lets another arrow whistle through the air. It flies true and strikes the ghoul in the chest, lodging itself deep in the decaying flesh of the foul creature.

The ghoul strikes out at the closest person it can and bites at Karasu. The foul smelling creature misses with its bite and follows immediately with two swipes of its claws. Karasu recoils from the one, but fails to miss the other as the claws rake across Karasu's skin leaving dirty red lines from the blow.

Isandra moves quickly up to the other side of the desk, drawing her scimitar as she does so. She makes an effective attack with her scimitar and lands a solid, though not killing blow on the ghoul.

Kronk drinks down a mutagen as Kalenth moves further into the room and hurls an axe across the desk towards the ghoul. The weapon clatters against the far wall as it misses its mark.


[sblock=OOC]

No worries Helfdan on being away. I have been trying to move things rather quickly compared to our previous pace. Hope everything is still fine your way.

One claw strikes Karasu for 7 points of damage and a DC14 save against paralysis.

Party Health

Karasu:  Heavily Wounded
Jalil:  Unharmed
Isandra:  Unharmed
Kronk:  Unharmed
Kalenth:  Unharmed


Enemy Health

Dalirio Tepesh, Ghoul:  Moderately Wounded
Skeleton 1:  Dead
Skeleton 2:  Dead


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Ghoul, bite attack -- 1d20+5=11
Ghoul, claw attack -- 1d20+5=21
Ghoul, claw attack -- 1d20+5=6
Ghoul, Damage (claw) -- 1d6+3=7
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Aug 28, 2012)

Setup across from Isandra with the vile creature between them, Karasu whispers something to his sword and swings in a powerful, two-handed downward slash across the beast.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2012)

_Holy Mother, will this thing not die? Again?_

Jalil once more knocks and lets fly . . . this time he's far too concerned about his allies to take effective aim. He breathes deep as he sees his shot carom uselessly from the cieling over Karasu's head.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: None
Standard: Longbow Attack
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
*Jalil Khoury*
Male Half-Elf Inquisitor 2
NG Medium Humanoid (elf, human)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Low-Light Vision; Perception +12
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 11, flat-footed 16 (+6 armor, +1 Dex)
*hp *15 (2d8+2); Judgement of Sacred Healing 1
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+2, *Will *+7
*Defensive Abilities *Judgement of Sacred Protection +1; *DR *Judgement of Sacred Resiliency 1: Magic; *Immune *sleep; *Resist *Elven Immunities, Judgement of Sacred Purity +1, Judgement of Sacred Resistance 2 (Cold)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *20 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Scimitar +5 (1d6+1/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Masterwork Longbow, Composite (Str +1) +5 (1d8+1/x3)
*Special Attacks *Judgement of Sacred Destruction +1, Judgement of Sacred Justice +1, Judgement of Sacred Piercing +1, Judgement of Sacred Smiting (Magic)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Detect Alignment (At will)
*Inquisitor Spells Known *(CL 2, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (3/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Bless, Cure Light Wounds (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 13), Disrupt Undead, Stabilize, Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *13, *Dex *13, *Con *13, *Int *12, *Wis *17, *Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *13
*Feats *Cosmopolitan (Knowledge [local], Linguistics), Skill Focus (Perception) (Adaptability)
*Traits *Armor Expert, Elven Reflexes
*Skills *Acrobatics -1, Bluff +5, Climb -1, Diplomacy +5, Disguise +5, Escape Artist -1, Fly -1, Heal +7, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +5, Knowledge (local) +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +12, Profession (Guide) +7, Ride -1, Sense Motive +9, Stealth +3, Survival +7, Swim -1* Modifiers *Monster Lore
*Languages *Common, Elven, Kelish, Osiriani, Thassilonian
*SQ *Elf Blood, Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day), Inquisitor Domain: Fire, Judgement (1/day), Track +1
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Masterwork Agile Breastplate, Masterwork Longbow, Composite (Str +1), Masterwork Scimitar; *Other Gear *Alchemist's Fire Flask, Backpack (8 @ 7 lbs), Chalk, 1 piece (5), Fishhook, Flint and steel, Lantern, hooded, Oil (1-pint flask) (3), Rations, trail (per day) (2), Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (7 @ 6 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Alchemist's Fire Flask - 0/1
Arrows - 10/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp) - 1/6
Judgement (1/day) (Su) - 1/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/2
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Detect Alignment (At will) (Sp)* Detect chaos, evil, good, or law at will.
*Elf Blood* You are counted as both elven and human for any effect relating to race.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp)* 30' Ranged touch attack deals 1d6+1 Fire damage.
*Inquisitor Domain: Fire* Granted Powers: You can call forth fire, command creatures of the inferno, and your flesh does not burn.
*Judgement (1/day) (Su)* Variable bonuses increase as the combat continues.
*Judgement of Sacred Destruction +1 (Su)* Weapon Damage bonus.
*Judgement of Sacred Healing 1 (Su)* Fast Healing
*Judgement of Sacred Justice +1 (Su)* Attack bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Piercing +1 (Su)* Concentration and vs. SR bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Protection +1 (Su)* AC bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Purity +1 (Su)* Save bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Resiliency 1: Magic (Su)* DR/magic
*Judgement of Sacred Resistance 2 (Cold) (Su)* Energy Resistances
*Judgement of Sacred Smiting (Magic) (Su)* DR bypass
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Monster Lore +3 (Ex)* +3 to Knowledge checks when identifying the weaknessess of creatures.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2012)

"Kalenth! Kronk!" She calls for her companions seeing Karasu badly wounded. Channeling is not an option. She can't stop attacking now or otherwise the ghoul might get rid of him. Sadly, in her desperation, she misses horribly.

[sblock]_ DERP_ [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 28, 2012)

With this Kronk moves forward, trying to hit the ghould across the desk. (no clue if he has cover, your call, he moves for sure in to hit him)
ooc: tthis has never happened, to 20s in a row.....


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2012)

[sblock]Is moments like this when I don't like to play against the Undeath. That critical... [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 28, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]should be a crit, as undead are no longer immune to crits[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 29, 2012)

Kalenth closes on the ghoul, swinging his sword with both hands on the hilt...

OOC:


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2012)

PeteZero said:


> [sblock=ooc]should be a crit, as undead are no longer immune to crits[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Oh, wow. I totally missed it. Thanks! [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 29, 2012)

Karasu again attacks the ghoul scoring a hit as the blade plunges deep into its undead flesh. The creature nearly flies into a rage at the blow as Jalil's arrow clatters off the far wall, well off its mark.

The ghoul bites again at Karasu and catches the bird-man right on neck as its gnashing teeth tear out a chunk of flesh, arterial blood spurting strongly into the air as Karasu slumps to the ground, unmoving, a pool of blood quickly building near the fallen body.

The ghould turns its attention to Isandra as it lashes out with its two claws. It strikes with the first landing a devastating blow and follows quickly with the second claw, again landing a blow that sends Isandra to the ground in a heap, unmoving.

Near that time a howl goes up from Kronk as his figure bounds down the narrow path in the center of the room and leaps across the desk. The intensity and speed is surprising to all as the ghoul topples under Kronk's leaping attack and sends it to the floor. Bones crush from the impact of the blow as great swaths of undead flesh are torn from the ghoul's body as it goes still.

A silence fall over the chamber as the last twitches of the ghoul cease and the blood continues to pour from Karasu and Isandra lies motionless.

[sblock=OOC]

Karasu is knocked unconcious and needs to make a DC13 Disease or take 2 Points of CON damage and 1 point of DEX damage.

There should probably be some paralyzation saves in there somewhere, but being knocked unconcious in the same blow...  ::shrug::

And combat is over!

Party Health

Karasu (-7/10hp):  Unconcious
Jalil:  Unharmed
Isandra: (-6/10hp) Unconcious
Kronk:  Unharmed
Kalenth:  Unharmed


Enemy Health

Dalirio Tepesh, Ghoul:  Dead
Skeleton 1:  Dead
Skeleton 2:  Dead


[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Ghoul, Bite Attack -- 1d20+5=21
Ghoul, Bite Damage -- 1d6+3=9Ghoul, Stat Damage -- 1d3=2, 1d3=1
Ghoul, Claw 1 -- 1d20+5=22
Ghoul, Claw 1 Damage -- 1d6+3=8
Ghoul, Claw 2 -- 1d20+5=17
Ghoul, Claw 2 Damage -- 1d6+3=8

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2012)

Even as the ghoul falls, Jalil rushes the length of the room to the aid of his fallen comrades. He kneels first over Isandra, then over Karasu, praying for Sarenrae's aid in healing each of them.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
*Jalil Khoury*
Male Half-Elf Inquisitor 2
NG Medium Humanoid (elf, human)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Low-Light Vision; Perception +12
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 11, flat-footed 16 (+6 armor, +1 Dex)
*hp *15 (2d8+2); Judgement of Sacred Healing 1
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+2, *Will *+7
*Defensive Abilities *Judgement of Sacred Protection +1; *DR *Judgement of Sacred Resiliency 1: Magic; *Immune *sleep; *Resist *Elven Immunities, Judgement of Sacred Purity +1, Judgement of Sacred Resistance 2 (Cold)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *20 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Scimitar +5 (1d6+1/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Masterwork Longbow, Composite (Str +1) +5 (1d8+1/x3)
*Special Attacks *Judgement of Sacred Destruction +1, Judgement of Sacred Justice +1, Judgement of Sacred Piercing +1, Judgement of Sacred Smiting (Magic)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Detect Alignment (At will)
*Inquisitor Spells Known *(CL 2, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (3/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Bless, Cure Light Wounds (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 13), Disrupt Undead, Stabilize, Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *13, *Dex *13, *Con *13, *Int *12, *Wis *17, *Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *13
*Feats *Cosmopolitan (Knowledge [local], Linguistics), Skill Focus (Perception) (Adaptability)
*Traits *Armor Expert, Elven Reflexes
*Skills *Acrobatics -1, Bluff +5, Climb -1, Diplomacy +5, Disguise +5, Escape Artist -1, Fly -1, Heal +7, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +5, Knowledge (local) +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +12, Profession (Guide) +7, Ride -1, Sense Motive +9, Stealth +3, Survival +7, Swim -1* Modifiers *Monster Lore
*Languages *Common, Elven, Kelish, Osiriani, Thassilonian
*SQ *Elf Blood, Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day), Inquisitor Domain: Fire, Judgement (1/day), Track +1
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Masterwork Agile Breastplate, Masterwork Longbow, Composite (Str +1), Masterwork Scimitar; *Other Gear *Alchemist's Fire Flask, Backpack (8 @ 7 lbs), Chalk, 1 piece (5), Fishhook, Flint and steel, Lantern, hooded, Oil (1-pint flask) (3), Rations, trail (per day) (2), Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (7 @ 6 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Alchemist's Fire Flask - 0/1
Arrows - 10/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp) - 1/6
Judgement (1/day) (Su) - 1/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/2
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Detect Alignment (At will) (Sp)* Detect chaos, evil, good, or law at will.
*Elf Blood* You are counted as both elven and human for any effect relating to race.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp)* 30' Ranged touch attack deals 1d6+1 Fire damage.
*Inquisitor Domain: Fire* Granted Powers: You can call forth fire, command creatures of the inferno, and your flesh does not burn.
*Judgement (1/day) (Su)* Variable bonuses increase as the combat continues.
*Judgement of Sacred Destruction +1 (Su)* Weapon Damage bonus.
*Judgement of Sacred Healing 1 (Su)* Fast Healing
*Judgement of Sacred Justice +1 (Su)* Attack bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Piercing +1 (Su)* Concentration and vs. SR bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Protection +1 (Su)* AC bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Purity +1 (Su)* Save bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Resiliency 1: Magic (Su)* DR/magic
*Judgement of Sacred Resistance 2 (Cold) (Su)* Energy Resistances
*Judgement of Sacred Smiting (Magic) (Su)* DR bypass
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Monster Lore +3 (Ex)* +3 to Knowledge checks when identifying the weaknessess of creatures.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2012)

Isandra still lies unconscious, her brow frowning from the pain.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 29, 2012)

[sblock=Hit Point Update]

Both of the fallen are now stabalized, but still unconcious.

Party Health

Karasu (-2/10hp):  Unconcious
Jalil:  Unharmed
Isandra: (-2/10hp) Unconcious
Kronk:  Unharmed
Kalenth:  Unharmed

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2012)

The Inquisitor leans back from his prayers, resting a hand gently on each of the unconscious victims.

"I've done what I can . . . we'll have to wait now for them to regain consciousness."

OOC: All out of spells now.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
*Jalil Khoury*
Male Half-Elf Inquisitor 2
NG Medium Humanoid (elf, human)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Low-Light Vision; Perception +12
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 11, flat-footed 16 (+6 armor, +1 Dex)
*hp *15 (2d8+2); Judgement of Sacred Healing 1
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+2, *Will *+7
*Defensive Abilities *Judgement of Sacred Protection +1; *DR *Judgement of Sacred Resiliency 1: Magic; *Immune *sleep; *Resist *Elven Immunities, Judgement of Sacred Purity +1, Judgement of Sacred Resistance 2 (Cold)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *20 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Scimitar +5 (1d6+1/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Masterwork Longbow, Composite (Str +1) +5 (1d8+1/x3)
*Special Attacks *Judgement of Sacred Destruction +1, Judgement of Sacred Justice +1, Judgement of Sacred Piercing +1, Judgement of Sacred Smiting (Magic)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Detect Alignment (At will)
*Inquisitor Spells Known *(CL 2, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (3/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Bless, Cure Light Wounds (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 13), Disrupt Undead, Stabilize, Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *13, *Dex *13, *Con *13, *Int *12, *Wis *17, *Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *13
*Feats *Cosmopolitan (Knowledge [local], Linguistics), Skill Focus (Perception) (Adaptability)
*Traits *Armor Expert, Elven Reflexes
*Skills *Acrobatics -1, Bluff +5, Climb -1, Diplomacy +5, Disguise +5, Escape Artist -1, Fly -1, Heal +7, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +5, Knowledge (local) +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +12, Profession (Guide) +7, Ride -1, Sense Motive +9, Stealth +3, Survival +7, Swim -1* Modifiers *Monster Lore
*Languages *Common, Elven, Kelish, Osiriani, Thassilonian
*SQ *Elf Blood, Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day), Inquisitor Domain: Fire, Judgement (1/day), Track +1
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Masterwork Agile Breastplate, Masterwork Longbow, Composite (Str +1), Masterwork Scimitar; *Other Gear *Alchemist's Fire Flask, Backpack (8 @ 7 lbs), Chalk, 1 piece (5), Fishhook, Flint and steel, Lantern, hooded, Oil (1-pint flask) (3), Rations, trail (per day) (2), Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (7 @ 6 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Alchemist's Fire Flask - 0/1
Arrows - 10/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp) - 1/6
Judgement (1/day) (Su) - 1/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/2
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Detect Alignment (At will) (Sp)* Detect chaos, evil, good, or law at will.
*Elf Blood* You are counted as both elven and human for any effect relating to race.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp)* 30' Ranged touch attack deals 1d6+1 Fire damage.
*Inquisitor Domain: Fire* Granted Powers: You can call forth fire, command creatures of the inferno, and your flesh does not burn.
*Judgement (1/day) (Su)* Variable bonuses increase as the combat continues.
*Judgement of Sacred Destruction +1 (Su)* Weapon Damage bonus.
*Judgement of Sacred Healing 1 (Su)* Fast Healing
*Judgement of Sacred Justice +1 (Su)* Attack bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Piercing +1 (Su)* Concentration and vs. SR bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Protection +1 (Su)* AC bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Purity +1 (Su)* Save bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Resiliency 1: Magic (Su)* DR/magic
*Judgement of Sacred Resistance 2 (Cold) (Su)* Energy Resistances
*Judgement of Sacred Smiting (Magic) (Su)* DR bypass
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Monster Lore +3 (Ex)* +3 to Knowledge checks when identifying the weaknessess of creatures.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 29, 2012)

*"I hope they recover soon, but we should use the time,"* Kronk responds, searching the desk and the ghoul (as he has time take 20).


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 29, 2012)

Kronk begins searching the room while waiting for the unconcious members to come to or for other plans to materialize to get them out of the chamber.

Taking his time to study the room, Kronk checks the straw-lined cages along the walls and finds what he believes to be the remains of the engineers and some of the other missing people from Cassomir. Several of the engineers that went missing are lying weak and unconcious in the straw-lined cages. As they slowly come to with some prodding they quickly explain that they believe they were to be slain and re-animated as skeletons or zombies. They are extremely appreciative of the timely intervention and are anxious to return to the surface.

Moving back to the desk at the one end of the room, Kronk finds a false bottom in the top drawer where he finds several documents. It seems between the documents two plans are outlined. The first was Dalirio's plan of creating small bands of these skeletons to assault Cassomir. The other speaks of a plan from the derro's who apparently planned to infiltrate a major Cassomir building via hidden tunnels below the surface and kidnap everyone inside.

Continuing his searching, Kronk finds a small switch beneath the desk. Triggering the switch causes the room to rotate and seals the entrance back the way you came and reveals a tunnel in the eastern wall. The tunnel appears to be one of the secret tunnels that the clan has been using to move about beneath the city with their presence unknown.

Kronk also finds a chest which contains several Cassomir Trade bars of some value.

Much of this seems to be like information Hestia would like to know.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 29, 2012)

Kronk looks at his findings, and he takes the letter speaking aks of a plan from the derro's who apparently planned to infiltrate a major Cassomir building via hidden tunnels below the surface and kidnap everyone inside [sblock=DM]looks like the right one for his second mission[/sblock]. He will open the cages, *"I'd say, we guide you outside, don't know if anything else might happen. And I don't want you killed, after we got you out of here." *With this he will help to wake the two unconscious people up, and then is ready to head outside.


----------



## zizazat (Aug 29, 2012)

Karasu makes his save against the disease.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2012)

Jalil takes up the unconscious Isandra, beckons to the others, and follows Kronk (carrying Karasu) outside.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
*Jalil Khoury*
Male Half-Elf Inquisitor 2
NG Medium Humanoid (elf, human)
*Init *+6; *Senses *Low-Light Vision; Perception +12
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 11, flat-footed 16 (+6 armor, +1 Dex)
*hp *15 (2d8+2); Judgement of Sacred Healing 1
*Fort *+5, *Ref *+2, *Will *+7
*Defensive Abilities *Judgement of Sacred Protection +1; *DR *Judgement of Sacred Resiliency 1: Magic; *Immune *sleep; *Resist *Elven Immunities, Judgement of Sacred Purity +1, Judgement of Sacred Resistance 2 (Cold)
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *20 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2) and
. . Masterwork Scimitar +5 (1d6+1/18-20/x2)
*Ranged *Masterwork Longbow, Composite (Str +1) +5 (1d8+1/x3)
*Special Attacks *Judgement of Sacred Destruction +1, Judgement of Sacred Justice +1, Judgement of Sacred Piercing +1, Judgement of Sacred Smiting (Magic)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Detect Alignment (At will)
*Inquisitor Spells Known *(CL 2, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (3/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Bless, Cure Light Wounds (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Resistance (DC 13), Disrupt Undead, Stabilize, Detect Magic, Light_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *13, *Dex *13, *Con *13, *Int *12, *Wis *17, *Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *13
*Feats *Cosmopolitan (Knowledge [local], Linguistics), Skill Focus (Perception) (Adaptability)
*Traits *Armor Expert, Elven Reflexes
*Skills *Acrobatics -1, Bluff +5, Climb -1, Diplomacy +5, Disguise +5, Escape Artist -1, Fly -1, Heal +7, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +5, Knowledge (local) +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (planes) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +12, Profession (Guide) +7, Ride -1, Sense Motive +9, Stealth +3, Survival +7, Swim -1* Modifiers *Monster Lore
*Languages *Common, Elven, Kelish, Osiriani, Thassilonian
*SQ *Elf Blood, Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day), Inquisitor Domain: Fire, Judgement (1/day), Track +1
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Masterwork Agile Breastplate, Masterwork Longbow, Composite (Str +1), Masterwork Scimitar; *Other Gear *Alchemist's Fire Flask, Backpack (8 @ 7 lbs), Chalk, 1 piece (5), Fishhook, Flint and steel, Lantern, hooded, Oil (1-pint flask) (3), Rations, trail (per day) (2), Rope, silk (50 ft.), Sack (7 @ 6 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Alchemist's Fire Flask - 0/1
Arrows - 10/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp) - 1/6
Judgement (1/day) (Su) - 1/1
Rations, trail (per day) - 0/2
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Detect Alignment (At will) (Sp)* Detect chaos, evil, good, or law at will.
*Elf Blood* You are counted as both elven and human for any effect relating to race.
*Elven Immunities* +2 save bonus vs Enchantments.
*Elven Immunities - Sleep* You are immune to magic sleep effects.
*Fire Bolt (1d6+1) (6/day) (Sp)* 30' Ranged touch attack deals 1d6+1 Fire damage.
*Inquisitor Domain: Fire* Granted Powers: You can call forth fire, command creatures of the inferno, and your flesh does not burn.
*Judgement (1/day) (Su)* Variable bonuses increase as the combat continues.
*Judgement of Sacred Destruction +1 (Su)* Weapon Damage bonus.
*Judgement of Sacred Healing 1 (Su)* Fast Healing
*Judgement of Sacred Justice +1 (Su)* Attack bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Piercing +1 (Su)* Concentration and vs. SR bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Protection +1 (Su)* AC bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Purity +1 (Su)* Save bonus
*Judgement of Sacred Resiliency 1: Magic (Su)* DR/magic
*Judgement of Sacred Resistance 2 (Cold) (Su)* Energy Resistances
*Judgement of Sacred Smiting (Magic) (Su)* DR bypass
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Monster Lore +3 (Ex)* +3 to Knowledge checks when identifying the weaknessess of creatures.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 30, 2012)

"Let me see the other documents, please..."  (Referring to the ones Kronk did not keep.)  

Kalenth then retrieves his axe, and as the others exit, he lingers reading the documents describing Dalirio's plans.  Once alone in the room, he quickly puts together some straw from one of the empty cells, strikes flint to light it a-flame, and consigns the pieces of parchment to the fire.  Once they are burning merrily, he follows the others out.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 30, 2012)

Gathering up the stabalized but still unconcious fellow pathfinders the group rescues the kidnapped victims and gathers up what they wish and head back to the surface of Cassomir. 

The kidnapped engineers are happy to be back on the surface and you are soon met by Queck, the gnome from the Hall of Wonders. She thanks you for the return of those that were still alive and promises to usher the survivors to safety.

From there you head back to the Pathfinder lodge to meet with Hestia again.

Arriving at the lodge, the Pathfinders quickly help you with your unconcious friends providing enough healing to being them back to being able to stand on their own. Shortly after you are ushered into Hestia's office. She stands behind her desk and listens to the tale you tell. She seems quite concerned at the plot you have uncovered and is glad to at least learn you ended the threat of Dalirio Teppish's immediate plan.

[sblock=OOC]

Sort of a rushed end there, but I know mowgli has another game he wants to use Jalil for starting soon. I aim to have chronicles signed and available for download by Saturday afternoon/evening. I will try to get them done sooner, but not sure if I will be able to.

Sorry for all of the delays during this game. This summer has been pretty crazy and sort of threw a monkeywrench into a lot of things!

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you very much for running and finishing it, even with it seems a very busy life! Hope to see you around, or to catch you in another game (as a player?), but for the moment it seems unlikely, or?


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2012)

I had a great time with you all! Will there be any other PF scenario soon?


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 31, 2012)

PeteZero said:


> Thank you very much for running and finishing it, even with it seems a very busy life! Hope to see you around, or to catch you in another game (as a player?), but for the moment it seems unlikely, or?




No problem. I hate to leave games unfinished! You might run into me as a player, I will likely be taking a break from GMing for a bit to let my real life calm down a bit. You should take a look at the Living Pathfinder boards here. Good group of people to play with.



soulnova said:


> I had a great time with you all! Will there be any other PF scenario soon?




I will be taking a GMing break for a bit, so I am not planning on running another in the short term.


----------



## zizazat (Aug 31, 2012)

Great game (again) sir! Thank you so much!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd consider running the final installment of this arc for those who are interested. It may be a few days before I can get it together, but it would be cool to run it for the same group (minus Jalil).

Let me know here whether or not you're interested!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for running it, IW, and for sticking it out through your difficulties! I had a blast. If I do end up running the next one, I'll probably be hitting you up for your PFS expertise!


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2012)

Isandra is game whenever you need her.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 31, 2012)

Sure, I am up for it. We might need a few more players?


----------



## zizazat (Aug 31, 2012)

Karasu would be in for part 4!


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 1, 2012)

Kalenth is definitely in for the duration!  I had a blast!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2012)

Excellent! 

I use HeroLab to manage combats, so if you have an HL character file you can e-mail it to me (once you've got 'em updated with info from this chronicle sheet). If not, I'll just need a character sheet so I can enter them myself.

No hurry on these - it's going to be at _least_ next weekend before I'll be ready anyway.

We've got room for two more, though I'm fine running it with the four of you.  [MENTION=21076]IronWolf[/MENTION], if you've got a character eligible to play I'd be happy to have you aboard as well!


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 1, 2012)

Day Job rolls please from those that wish to make them. You can use the dice roller here or Invisible Castle. Trying to get these sheets wrapped up today, but I know it is short notice.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 1, 2012)

[MENTION=11732]Helfdan[/MENTION]

I need a PFS character number for Kalenth. I didn't see one listed in the PbP social group or on the character sheet.  Thanks!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm not where I can get to my character sheet, and don't remember whether or not I picked up a Profession or Craft skill when I leveled. I'll try to get you a DJ roll later today or this evening.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2012)

Profession Herbalist nevermind, I realized I didn't have enough skill points for that one.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2012)

Day Job roll:

DANG! Just missed the 50 GP cutoff!


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry boss!  Kalenth's number is 33913

No day job


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 2, 2012)

Day job Kronk


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 3, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> We've got room for two more, though I'm fine running it with the four of you.  [MENTION=21076]IronWolf[/MENTION], if you've got a character eligible to play I'd be happy to have you aboard as well!




Thanks Mowgli. I think I need to sit this one out to allow myself to regroup a bit. Thanks for the offer though, I enjoy your games!


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 3, 2012)

Here are the signed chronicle sheets. I have not submitted the event as I want to give everyone about 24 hours or so to review the sheets before I submit at the Paizo site. Make sure to download a copy of the chronicle to your own PC as I usually only leave them up for 2 weeks or so. Thanks!

Thanks for playing everyone! I had a good time, sorry things were a little crazy posting wise there in the middle.

Isandra Chronicle
Jalil Chronicle
Kalenth Chronicle
Karasu Chronicle
Kronk Chronicle


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2012)

IronWolf said:


> Thanks Mowgli. I think I need to sit this one out to allow myself to regroup a bit. Thanks for the offer though, I enjoy your games!




No problem, IW - I always enjoy playing with you, either as GM or Player. I hope things settle down for you and all turns out well.



IronWolf said:


> Here are the signed chronicle sheets. I have not submitted the event as I want to give everyone about 24 hours or so to review the sheets before I submit at the Paizo site. Make sure to download a copy of the chronicle to your own PC as I usually only leave them up for 2 weeks or so. Thanks!
> 
> Thanks for playing everyone! I had a good time, sorry things were a little crazy posting wise there in the middle.




Thanks for running it - again, I had a great time!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2012)

Chronicle sheet looks good - I just updated it with previous gold and the arrows I bought to replace the 12 I used this adventure. Added in existing XP and PP as well.

[sblock=Chronicle Sheet]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 4, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Chronicle sheet looks good - I just updated it with previous gold and the arrows I bought to replace the 12 I used this adventure. Added in existing XP and PP as well.




Great! Thanks!


----------



## soulnova (Sep 6, 2012)

Chronicle Sheet ahead...
is this correct? What was I supposed to put on Scenario Chronicle number? The scenario for the character (1) or the number of the scenario (41)?


----------



## zizazat (Sep 6, 2012)

The scenario chronicle field is correct, it's a serial number that counts up for each scenario played for this character.


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 6, 2012)

Don't know if Karasu would let Kronk peak into his spellbook? Unfortunately he cannot offer a trade, as a magus cannot learn from an alchemist formula book, but an alchemist can learn from a magus spellbook (which makes it less appealing, but I cannot change the rules) - it's entirely up to you....


----------



## zizazat (Sep 6, 2012)

Karasu discusses it with his sword, then in a swift motion produces the book presenting it to Kronk.

First Level
Burning Hands
Chill Touch
Color Spray
Corrosive Touch (UM)
Frostbite (UM)
Reduce Person
Shield
Shock Shield (UC)
Shocking Grasp
Silent Image
True Strike
Windy Escape (ARG)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 6, 2012)

zizazat said:


> The scenario chronicle field is correct, it's a serial number that counts up for each scenario played for this character.




Then I think I have a problem with my previous Character's Chronicle sheet. :| [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], I played with you The Shadow Gambit, right? Lanel's sheet has "51" in that part... can this affect my future games or I can simply point out the error to the next GM?


----------



## zizazat (Sep 6, 2012)

You should be able to just cross it off and put the correct number there. Any GM that asks will understand the explication and it shouldn't cause a problem.

Also, if you are *NOT* playing the slow track, the Scenario Chronicle and your XP total _should_ match.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Then I think I have a problem with my previous Character's Chronicle sheet. :| [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], I played with you The Shadow Gambit, right? Lanel's sheet has "51" in that part... can this affect my future games or I can simply point out the error to the next GM?




Yeah, that was before I fully understood the Scenario Number field. As Zizazat says, future GMs should be OK with you changing that yourself.


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 6, 2012)

Kronk thanks Karasu for his generosity - but he will only copy two spells - reduce person and Shock Shield.

ooc: maybe Mowgli can add them the next time? Kronk needs to pay 20gp for materials, but, he does not need to decipher them.....

and to zizazat - thank you so much! Would love to return the favor!


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 7, 2012)

Whew! And I finally have this scenario reported at the Paizo site as well. Thanks again for playing! I had a good time!


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks again for running and hope to see you around.


----------

